# رجاء من مهندسى الاتصالات



## محمدالديب (23 أغسطس 2006)

اخوانى مهندسى الاتصالات 
الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
لدى هنا فى هذا الموضوع اقتراح راجيا من الله ومنكم ان نتحد لتنفيذ منتدى خاص بالاتصالات ونرجوا من الادارة الاسراع بذلك 
من يتفق معى على ذلك الاقتراح يرسل رسالة او تعليق يتضمن تأييدة واقتراحة لتكون دليلا على الاجماع منا ومساعدة الادارة فى التنفيذ
شــكــــــــــراً
ارجوا أن نتواصل سوياً


----------



## Bioengineer (23 أغسطس 2006)

انا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم...


----------



## بدر نصر (24 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يا أخي محمد الديب على ان تكون المواضيح المطروحة فيه أكثر تخصصية


----------



## وليد1987 (25 أغسطس 2006)

والله فكرة جدا جميلة وياريت الاداره توافقنا هذا الرأي لأنه من تانادر تحصل على ذالك 



ومشكور صاحب المبادرة.....!:14:


----------



## محمدالديب (25 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر الاخوة الاعضاء على تضامنهم


----------



## asdarwish (27 أغسطس 2006)

انا اصوت لفتح المنتدي الخاص بالاتصالات


----------



## سعد السكيني (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أضم صوتي إلى أصواتكم بالطلب من ادارة المنتديات بفتح منتدى هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات .

ويا ليت من الإخوان يقولون لنا عن بعض الفرص الوظيفية لخريجي هندسة الإتصالات والإلكترونيات وش ممكن يتوظفون او ما هي الفرص الوظيفية المتاحه لهم . 

وشكرا لكم جزيلاً


----------



## kkhamd (28 أغسطس 2006)

*الله يجزيكم الخير*

[FRAME="11 70"]نامل ذلك باقرب وقت [/FRAME]


----------



## kfadly (28 أغسطس 2006)

مؤيد للفكرة وخصوصا أنه كما هو معلوم للجميع أن مجال الاتصالات وحده يتفرع إلى العديد من المجالات ...


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (29 أغسطس 2006)

و أنا أؤيد بحكم أن تخصصي هندسة الاتصالات ، و هندسة الإلكترونيات تختلف عن هندسة الاتصالات .


----------



## مصطفى صلاح محمود (29 أغسطس 2006)

*اؤيد الفكرة وارجو ان تكون في اقرب وقت*

ارجو ان يتم الموضوع في اقرب وقت


----------



## فيصل الطراق (30 أغسطس 2006)

:28: السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أخواني رغم ان هذي اول مشاركه لي عسى الله ان ينفعنا وينفع بنا 
وانا أطلب معكم وأيد هذا الطلب 
 
أخي الديب : أرجوا ملاحظه أن في كتابه الموضوع كان يجب أن تقول (أرجوا من الله ثم منكم) وليس كما كتبت ...... رغم انني واثق انها كتبت خطأ 

تقبل تحياتي وخالص دعائي .


----------



## kwavax (1 سبتمبر 2006)

فكرة رائعة وياريت الأدارة توافق فى أسرع وقت وأصوت لها


----------



## محمدالديب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخوة الاعضاء و نرجوا المزيد من التاييد


----------



## khaledo (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الفكرة رائعة جدااااااااااااااااا
وايد الانشاء
والله الموفق
واذا بدا هذا القسم سوف يكون ادى القدرة على ارسال العديد من كتب الاتصالات المفيده لنا جميعا(اعضاء الاتصالات)

والله الموفق


----------



## master911 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز أنا أضم صوتي لصوتك , لأننا فعلا ً بحاجة إلى مثل هذا الفرع في هذا المنتدى الغني عن التعريف ....


----------



## mf_8541 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

انا معك واؤيد عمل قسم خاص لهندسة الاتصالات 
وشكرا........................


----------



## نونا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*فكرة هايلة وجميله جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

سلام عليكم
انا طبعا موافقة على الفكره لان دى حاجه كنت بتمنى انها تحصل فى الملتقى وان شاء الله الاداره توافق .
مع الشكر


----------



## Qatar Eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اضم صوتي لا صواتكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الإخوة الأعزاء
الكل يؤيد ، هل خطر ببال أحد ان نبدأ هنا حتى ينشأ هذا المنتدى ، لماذا لا يعرض المؤيدون احتياجاتهم ومناقشاتهم وعندها نحاول الإتصال بالمسؤولين لتخصيص هذه الحوارات تحت منتدى جديد؟
بالنسبة للأخ فيصل ، كلمة الأخ الديب "أرجو من الله ومنكم" ليست خطأ فقال الله فى كتابة العزيز من آمن بالله وملائكتة وكتبه ورسله الخ فجمع الكتب والملائكة الخ وقد قال الشيخ الشعراوى رحمة الله ان الواو جمع على إختلاف
القصة التى تحرم الجمع مع الله شيئ ان الرسول(ص) استمع لخطاب إمام مسجد الذى قال عدة مرات الله ورسوله فلم يعترض الرسول(ص) حتى قال الخطيب عن الله ورسولة كلمة "هما" فقال ما معنا بئس خطيب القوم انت فلا يجمع مع اللة شيئا
افادنا الله جميعا وارجو أن أرى مشاركات فعالة وكفانا تأييد


----------



## hell_man_3 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

:31: هذه فكرة جميله و معقولة جدا حيث ان قسم الاتصالات قسم كبير جدا وعالم مفتوح فنرجوا من ادارة المنتدى والمشرفين فتح هذا القسم حتى يكون واضحا ومعلوما لكل من يزور المنتدى . ونرجو من الاعضاء بذل قصارى جهدهم لجعل هذا القسم هو الافضل بمشيئة الله تعالى.
واذا لم تنفع هذه الفكرة - لاقدر الله - فسوف نأخذ برأى الاخ " Maged Abbas Mohame "
ولكن نفتح موضوعا جديدا تحت اسم " قسم الاتصالات " . 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو ذلك وياريت في اقرب وقت...............


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مادام الكل يقول ياريت إذا سأبدا .............................


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*إقتراح جميل جدا*

أنا اؤيد هذا الأقتراح وبشده لأنني منذ مده أبحث عن منتديات تهتم بتخصص الأتصالات بشتى مجالاتها ولم أجد إما لقلتها أو لجهلي وأتمنى أنه أي أحد يبادر بتطبيق هذه الفكره على أرض الواقع ونحن جميعا له مساعدون إن شاء الله وله إن شاء الله أجر المبادره وإن شاء الله تكون المبادره على يد الأخ Maged Abbas Mohame:15: :63:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى لقد بدأت بالفعل هنا فى ملتقى الإتصالات
نتمنى جميعا مزيد من المشاركة


----------



## فيصل الطراق (16 سبتمبر 2006)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> الإخوة الأعزاء
> الكل يؤيد ، هل خطر ببال أحد ان نبدأ هنا حتى ينشأ هذا المنتدى ، لماذا لا يعرض المؤيدون احتياجاتهم ومناقشاتهم وعندها نحاول الإتصال بالمسؤولين لتخصيص هذه الحوارات تحت منتدى جديد؟
> بالنسبة للأخ فيصل ، كلمة الأخ الديب "أرجو من الله ومنكم" ليست خطأ فقال الله فى كتابة العزيز من آمن بالله وملائكتة وكتبه ورسله الخ فجمع الكتب والملائكة الخ وقد قال الشيخ الشعراوى رحمة الله ان الواو جمع على إختلاف
> القصة التى تحرم الجمع مع الله شيئ ان الرسول(ص) استمع لخطاب إمام مسجد الذى قال عدة مرات الله ورسوله فلم يعترض الرسول(ص) حتى قال الخطيب عن الله ورسولة كلمة "هما" فقال ما معنا بئس خطيب القوم انت فلا يجمع مع اللة شيئا
> افادنا الله جميعا وارجو أن أرى مشاركات فعالة وكفانا تأييد




حياك الله اخي العزيز ...

ان لله ان يقسم بما شاء وليس للخلق ان يقسموا الا به..

وله سبحانه ان يختص نبيه من باب التكريم ان يقرن شهادتة توحيده بشهاده نبيه ..

ولكن ليس لنا ان نساوي الله مع غيره ... سواء من باب التوسل اوالطلب او اي شيئ كان ..

فذلك يوقع في الشرك الأصغر والعياذ بالله . 

ولك ان تقرأ في كتب التوحيد عن الشرك الأصغر وأشكاله . ولك مني خالص الدعاء .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا أخى العزيز


----------



## wael ismail (17 سبتمبر 2006)

<P>انا اؤيد هذه الفكرة جدا</P>
<P> </P>
<P> </P>


----------



## جواهر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسرعه لوسمحتوا لأني أنا جديده في التخصص ومحتاجه للمساعدة وأتمني ان يكون باللغة الأنجليزية.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

والله باتكلم عربى ، الملتقى مفتوح ولم يشارك فيه إلا ثلاثة
رابط ملتقى الإتصالات انقر هنا لطرح مشاركتك
إن شارك الناس وكان مجديا يمكن أن نخاطب الإدارة لتحولة إلى منتدى أما إن كان كل ما لدينا هو أن نقول أنا أويد فشكرأ أنا أعلم أن هناك الملايين تؤيد ولن تشارك


----------



## السماوي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا أؤيد بشدة لانشاء هذا المنتدى لأهميته
أرجو من الاخوة تدوين أهم المواقع التي تهتم بالاتصالات سواء بالعربي او الانجليزي
ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## محمدالديب (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا للسادة الاخوة على اسهاماتهم واتوجة للادارة بالشكر متمنيا من الادارة ان تلبى امانينا


----------



## elkobesy (22 سبتمبر 2006)

موافق و الله المستعان


----------



## أحمد الشق (27 سبتمبر 2006)

نأمل بذلك 
و ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## kodsr (27 سبتمبر 2006)

انا اخوكم مهندس اتصالات في السنة النهائية و ادعم طلب اخي بفتح قسم الاتصالات
م/ محمد فاضل


----------



## engosamaahmed (29 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا: أوافق بكل شدة إنشاء هذا القسمبحكم تخصصي اتصالات والكترونيات.
ثانياً: يشرفني أن أنضم إلى هذا القسم فور إنشائه ومستعد بموضوعات كثيرة شيقة وعلمية ومفيدة جداً.
ثالثاً : وفقنا الله جميعاً إلى ما فيه الخير ، وكل عام وحضراتكم جميعاً بخير.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 سبتمبر 2006)

قمت بعمل موضوع جديد باسم منتدى الإتصالات ولم يشارك فية سوى 2 فقط
أرسلت للمشرف العام بهذا الطلب
ايها الإخوة
إما ان تستخدموا ملتقى الإتصالات لحين انشاء المنتدى أو ارسلوا للمشرف وستجدون عنوانه فى اسفل الصفحة فى "اتصل بنا"
اما ان نؤيد !!!!!!! مش كفاية بقى التأييد رقم 36


----------



## nimari (1 أكتوبر 2006)

انا ايضا ايد فكرة منتدي للاتصالات لتعم الفائده اكثر لنا ونشكر الاخ لهذا الختراع متمنين ان يكون منتدي جيد فية الفائده للجميع


----------



## يحي القاضي (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*شيء رائع وجميل بارك الله فيكم
*​


----------



## عبدالوهاب الغامدي (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انا معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## عزوز عتوبي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أأيد هذه الفكرة وشكرا للمبادر وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمدالديب (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السادة المشرفين على المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا العضو محمد الديب الرجاء الموافقة على اقتراحى المتكلرر بإنشاء ملتقى للاتصالات 
ملحوظة الرجاء متابعة الاقتراح وردوده على جميع ملتقيات المهندسين 
وفقكم الله ولكم جزيل الشكر
محمدالديب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ محمد الديب
يمكنك ارسال رأيك مباشرة بالنقر على كلمة "الاتصال بنا" اسفل هذه الصفحة


----------



## وليد1987 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

انا افوافقكم الرأي وهي بالتأكيد فكرة جيدة


----------



## محمد فاروق (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*فكره جيده جدا*


----------



## eng_125_nour (12 أكتوبر 2006)

please tell me when you do it 
i have very rich books in communication


----------



## قصي السيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السادة المحترمين تحياتي لكم ناقشوا مواضيع مهمة في علم الأتصالات الحديث مثل 
تقتية cdma أو sdh وغيرها ذات التطبيق العملي والذي تستخدم في مجال شركات الهاتف الخلوي وأغتنم هه الفرصة برجاء حار لمن لديه اي مرجع عربي في مجال تقنية 
cdma أو sdh الرجاء اجابة بأسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## gladiator_engineer (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا ريت اتوافق الاداره في اسرع وقت لان يعتبر هدا القسم من الاقسام الصعبه والمهمه في نفس الوقت وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الوفي 2007 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة رائعة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## gladiator_engineer (17 أكتوبر 2006)

i will be very happy if this link opens please tell me as soon as this site opens


----------



## اميــر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم...


----------



## arkanaa (18 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم...​


----------



## محمدالديب (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخوة الاعضاء لقد ارسلت ايميل الى ادارة المنتدى بطلبنا هذا بانشاء ملتقى للاتصالات ارجوا ان نرسل جميعا بطلبنا الى هذا البريد الالكترونى
faisal*arab-eng.org
faisal*arab-eng.org


----------



## محمدالديب (20 أكتوبر 2006)

الى الاخ العزيز Maged Abbas ارجوا من سيادتكم التحدث الى الادارة نيابة عنا جميعا 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد شهاب (21 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة رائعة ويا ليت من الإخوان يقولون لنا عن بعض الفرص الوظيفية لخريجي هندسة الإتصالات والإلكترونيات وأيضا فرص عمل خريجي التحكم والحاسب الآلي 
وأريد إرسال رد سريع إلي على 
elshehab2006***********


----------



## أحمد شهاب (21 أكتوبر 2006)

يارت ترسل إلي هذا الكتاب يا أخeng_125_nour


----------



## madridieng (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور ياباشا علي هدي الفكرة المهمة 
وان اويد الانشاء


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أكتوبر 2006)

محمدالديب قال:


> الى الاخ العزيز Maged Abbas ارجوا من سيادتكم التحدث الى الادارة نيابة عنا جميعا
> وشكرا لكم


اخى والله فعلتها قبل ان اطلبها من الزملاء لذا كان توجهى ان يكتب للإدارة كل مهتم ان ينشأ هذا المنتدى وللأسف ظلت الطريقة التقليدية ان يقرأ الزائر لااس الموضوع ثم ينقر إضافة راى دون ان يقرا ما كتب الآخرون ويقول وانا كمان اؤيد - كلنا بؤيد كما بالإنتخابات :80:


----------



## قصي السيد (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*شرح تفصيلى لمعنى cdma و ما هو المقصود بها وعلى أى نظام تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟*

:32: الموضوع الأول :
هو احد انظمة الاتصالات الحديثه والتي بدا ينتشر استعمالها
بالعديد من الدول الاوروبيه والاسيويه واميركا وبعض الدول العربيه
وهو نظام يعتمد على تقسيم وتشفير الداتا المرسله والمستقبله
بنظام متعدد المداخل
للحفاظ على السريه العاليه بالاتصالات وكذلك السرعه الفائقه
بنقل وتلقي المعلومات
و كميه نقل اكبر من نظام ال gsm
لدعم خدمات الانترنت والتواصل الفيديوي صوت وصوره
وكلمه cdma 
هي اختصار ل 
coded division multiple access 
وسنرى بالمستقبل تحولا كبيرا باتجاه هذا النوع من الاتصالات
بوطننا العربي والعالم بشكل عام
لامكانياته الهائله والتقنيات الحديثه التي يدعمها
وسنتعاون جميعا هنا لكشف الكثير من اسرار هذا النظام
والذي يعتبر جديدا ومليئا بالاسرار
والله الموفق

الموضوع منقول للامانه
(FDMA)·
التقسيم الترددي - متعدد الوصول Frequency division multiple access

المبدأ: تخصص لكل مكالمة تردد حامل نقوم بتحليل الطيف إلى أقنية صوتية محددة بتقسيمه إلى قطعاً ذات عرض ترددي متساوي . ويمكن مقارنة هذا المفهوم بالنظر إلى محطات الراديو التي كل واحدة منهاترسل معلوماتها ضمن المجال الترددي الكلي المحدد . وغالباً ما يستخدم هذا التعديل للإشارات التمثيلية و قلما يستخدم للإشارات الرقمية

TDMA
التقسيم الزمني - متعدد الوصول Time division multiple access
المبدأ: تخصص لكل مكالمة شريحة زمنية تتكرر بتردد معين تم اعتماد هذا النظام من قبل بعض المؤسسات و أخذ معياراً دولياً هو IS-54 و IS-136 
المجال الضيق (أو الحزمة بالمفهوم التقليدي )30 كيلوهرتز و الفترة الزمنية 6.7 ميلي
ثانية تقسم الزمن إلى ثلاثة شرائح .
كل مكالمة تأخذ الراديو ثلث الزمن و يكون ذلك ممكناً حيث أن معلومات الصوت التي تم تبديلها إلى معلومات رقمية تضغط بحيث تأخذ زمناً أقصر في الإرسال . إذاً الإشارة في TDMA تتميز بسعة مضاعفة ثلاث مرات مقارنة بنظيرتها في النظام التمثيلي .
المعيار IS-54 تخصص التردد 800 ميغا هرتز 
بينما المعيار IS-136 فتخصص التردد 1900 ميغا هرتز

CDMA
التقسيم الترميزي - متعدد الوصول Code division multiple access ·

المبدأ: تخصص رمزاً ً معيناً لكل مكالمة و تعيد نثر المكالمة ضمن المجال الترددي
هذه التقنية مختلفة تماماً عن سابقتها الـ TDMA حيث أن هذا النظام يقوم بتحويل المعلومات إلى الصيغة الرقمية و من ثم يبدأ عملية نثر المعلومات ضمن مجال الطيف المتوفر الكلي و بالتالي فإن عدة مكالمات تكون متراكبة على بعضها البعض ضمن القناة و يتم تعريف كل منها من خلال رمز تتابعي مميز . تعتبر هذه التقنية أحد أشكال تطبيقات الطيف المنثور وهذا المفهوم يعني أن المعلومات ترسل على شكل قطع صغيرة بواسطة الترددات المفردة المتوفرة للاستخدام في أي لحظة في المجال المحدد .
إن كل المشتركين يرسلون ضمن نفس المجال الترددي و تنثر المعلومات مع رمز مميز حيث يوج في طرف المستقبل نفس الكود للتعرف على المرسل لما كان نظام الترميز CDMA يتطلب وضع ختماً زمنياً دقيقاً على كل قطعة من الإشارة فإنه يشير لمعلومات نظام الـ GBS يمكن لقناة تمثيلية واحدة أن تحمل من 8 حتى 10 أقنية مرمزة بهذا النظام 
تم توصيف هذا النظام ضمن المعيار IS-95 و يعمل ضمن الحزم الترددية 800 و 1900 ميغاهرتز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## os-libya (29 أكتوبر 2006)

فكره ممتازه واضم صوتي لكم


----------



## os-libya (29 أكتوبر 2006)

فكره ممتازه واضم صوتي لكم......


----------



## os-libya (29 أكتوبر 2006)

فكره ممتازه واضم صوتي لكم......لقد اصبت ياأخي العزيز:73:


----------



## os-libya (29 أكتوبر 2006)

فكره ممتازه واضم صوتي لكم......لقد اصبت ياأخي العزيز:73: .......


----------



## os-libya (29 أكتوبر 2006)

فكره ممتازه واضم صوتي لكم......لقد اصبت ياأخي العزيز:73: .............


----------



## gladiator_engineer (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اضم صوتي الي جميع الاصوات التي تؤيد هاده الفكره الرائعه


----------



## os-libya (29 أكتوبر 2006)

فكره ممتازه واضم صوتي لكم......لقد اصبت ياأخي العزيز:73: ..


----------



## gladiator_engineer (29 أكتوبر 2006)

والله نرجوا من الله سبحانه وتعالي ان يوفقنى الي صالح القول والعمل وان يجعل كل خطوه نخطوه في اتجاه العلم لكي نستطيع ان نرفع راية الاسلام الي الاعلي وان نرجع كما كنا في السابق والله ولي التفويق


----------



## Aladdin_ba (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور اخي محمد علي طرحك لهذه الفكرة وانا اؤيد ماطرحته


----------



## brightman73 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

فكرة جيدة ليكون هذا القسم اكثر تخصصا


----------



## gladiator_engineer (5 نوفمبر 2006)

والله لينا ممكن اسبوعين او تلاته مادا حدث يا جماعه انشاء الله خير والله ضمينا اصواتنا لين هرب الصوت ولا شي صار والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## alyy23 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فعلا نحن نحتاج الي مثل هذا الموضوع
وشكر ا للجميع
ابو اسماعيل


----------



## aalaa (6 نوفمبر 2006)

والله فكرة وحتى يكون هنالك تفصيلا اكثر عن هذا القسم


----------



## eng_hamed10 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت جزاكم الله خيرًا


----------



## abdullahsr (9 نوفمبر 2006)

we need that very much brothers
as soon as possible


----------



## عمر1978 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

نتمنى تطبيق الفكرة لأنها فكرة جيدة


----------



## enghima (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اصوت لفتح قسم جديد خاص بالاتصالات


----------



## eng_macc (12 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اوافق بشده على الفكره التى طرحها زميلى محمد الديب وياريت الموضوع ده فعلا يتنفذ وبسرعه لانها حاجه مفيده جدا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## abdullahsr (13 نوفمبر 2006)

we need that


----------



## enghima (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو ان يتم الموضوع في اقرب وقت


----------



## abdou_moh_ahm (27 نوفمبر 2006)

نأمل ذلك في اقرب وقت


----------



## eng_tarek82 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

وانا اضم صوتي معاكم


----------



## gladiator_engineer (28 نوفمبر 2006)

i am with u all the time communication guys my best regards to all of u


----------



## baker1 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اضم صوتي معكم


----------



## motronix (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ان اؤيد بشده فتح قسم للاتصالات Communication For Ever


----------



## أولتك مهندس وآخرتك (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أنـــــــــا معكم يا ريت وعندي سؤال 
كان في كتب للاتصالات في هذ الموقع وين راحت ما بعرف يا ريت اللي بعرف يحكيلي 
وشكرا


----------



## SRWA12M (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اللاخوة فكرة رائعة و ايد الانشاء والله الموفق


----------



## مني1 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اتمني ان تنفذ الفكره في اقرب وقت ممكن وانا ادعم الفكره بشده​


----------



## عماد حسن (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​إني أضم صوتي وبشدة إلى هذا الاقتراح والرجاء من ادارة المنتدى تنفيذه بأسرع وقت ممكن
والتوفيق للجميع...
أخوكم عماد حسن​


----------



## asdarwish (5 ديسمبر 2006)

أضم صوتي وبشده


----------



## محمدالديب (21 ديسمبر 2006)

أما ان للادارة الموافقة على الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## ميدو مبارك (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اؤيد الفكرة وارجو ان تكون في اقرب وقت


----------



## hammhamm44 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الفكرة رائعة وتحتاج لأشراف متخصص لهذا الفرع من العلوم الهندسية الحديثة
فعلى بركة الله


----------



## eng_125_nour (24 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*ما هو المفرض نعملوا لانشاء ملتقي الاتصالات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​كل المهندسين موافقين علي عمل ملتقي خاص باتصالات ولكن حتي الان لم يحدث شئ كل يؤيد وخلاص .
طيب و الحل ؟. انا معرف الحل لاني عضو عادي وصغير..
إلي يعرف الحل يحاول نفذو.
المهم انا عندي سؤال وياريت حد يجاوب علية.
ايه المفروض اعملوا عشان ابقي مهندس اتصالات؟
غير الشهادة الجامعية .يعني انا إلي لازم اعرفه غير الدراسة.
السؤال بطريقة أخري . مهندس الاتصالات ايه المفرض يكون عرفة؟
مثلا (ccna,matlab,gsm,cdma,) شبكات .
ياريت في هذا الملتقي نحاول نساهم في كل شئ المفترض اننا نعرفة 
...............................................................................................................................


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*propagation of electromagnatic waves*

انا هحاول ابدأ من الاول؟
من المعرف ان الموجات الكهرمغناطيسية بتسير في الهواء بسرعة الضوء c=300000km/sو هو بالتالي مقدار ثابت .أذاً التردد * الطول الموجي =ثابت.
- من هذه العلاقة نجد أن التردد و الطول الموجي يتناسبوا تناسب عكسي .
من المعلومات الهامة عن الهوائي انه لابد ان يكون اكبر من 0.1من الطول الموجي . علي سبيل المثال لو التردد المطلوب اني ارسله f=1MZاذا الطول الموجي ساوي 300متر ,لإرسال هذا التردد لابد ان يكون الهوائي علي الاقل يساوي 30متر.
...............................................................................................................................
وتنقسم الموجات الكهرومغناطسية الي ثلاث انواع.
1- الموجات الارضية :
ومن خصائص هذة الموجات انها تتبع contour of the earth والتردد بكون اقل من 2مجا هرتز.
وتستخدم في الاتصالات المحلية.
2-الموجات السماوية:
و الحيز الترددي بيكون من 2الي 30 ميجاهرتز,و اهم شئ في هذة الموجات انها تغطي مساحة كبيرعن طريق انعكاسها عند طبقة inosphere.
وتستخدم في الإذاعات التي تستخدم الموجات القصيرة.الإتصال بيكون افضل في اثناء الليل عن النهار وذلك لان الشمس بتأثر علي طبقة ionosphere.
في القوات المسلحة بنستخدم التردد MF&HFوذلك للاستفاده من ان الموجة بتتبع contour of the earth و بالتالي لا يعوقها اي جبال لانها سوف تسير علي contour الجبل .و في البحرية عموماً نستخدم الموجات السماوية للوصول الي السفن و الوحدات البحرية في عرض البحرلانه كما قلنا بتنعكس بواسطة طبقةionosphere )وفعلا بواسطة الجهاز الذي نستخدمة تم الاتصال بوحدات بحرية علي شواطي الولايات المتحدة في اثناء عمل الصيانه له. كفايه عسكرية و نكمل الموضوع.
3- line of sight wave:
الحيز التي تشغله بيكون اكيد اعلي من 30ميجاهرتز. وتعتمد المساحة المغطاه علي ارتفاع الهوائي لان لازم يكون كلا الهوائين شيفن بعضهما البعض .
علي سبيل المثال هوائي التلفزيون لازم يكون في مداي الtower الخاص بالارسال و كذالك جهاز الجوال . و يمكن تحديد المسافة المغطاه من العلاقةd=(0.5h)^0.5) بالصيغة العربية d المسافة المغطاة بتساوي الجزر التربيعي لحاصل ضرب 2*hطول الهوائي مع العلم ان d بالميل وhبالقدم.
مثال لو طول هوائي ارسال محطة التلفزيون=1000قدم تقريبا=304.5 متر(ارتفاعه) يكون مسافة التغطية تقريباً 44.7 ميل تقريبا 71.93 كم.
.........................................................................................................................
ارجوا منكم من يجد اي خط في اي معلومة يرسل تصحيحه..
ومن عنده اي اضافه لا يبخل به علينا .
اسف علي تواضع الموضوع​و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ايمن رباص (24 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اوافق جدا جدا


----------



## مروة 1022 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

انا متفقه على هذا الموضوع لانى طالبه فى قسم الاتصالات


----------



## مروة 1022 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

هذة الفكرة رائعه جدا وربنا يوفقكم مع تحيات مهندسه المستقبل


----------



## مروة 1022 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

:63: :12: :59: :18: هذة الفكرة رائعه جدا وربنا يوفقكم مع تحيات مهندسه المستقبل


----------



## مروة 1022 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا يا بشمهندس ايمن رباص مش انت برده على فكرة الموقع ممتاز


----------



## مروة 1022 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

:1:

```
[COLOR="Magenta"][/COLOR]
```
السلام عليكم بعد معرفه الموجات لازم نعرف كيفيه تحويلها عن طريق ال transducers وايضا معرفه انواع التعديل وايضا الantenna


----------



## ايمن رباص (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الموقع جميل جدا جدا والفكرة جميلة جدا جدا انا ابصم ب العشرة انى اريد ان تكون الفكرة دى حقيقة وتنفذا


----------



## ايمن رباص (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ازيك باشمهندسة المستقبل القريب مهندسة مروة سعيد انا ممكن افيد فى موضوع الantenna


----------



## مروة 1022 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ازيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## ايمن رباص (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن اعرف انتى محتاجة تعرفى اية فى الهوائيات


----------



## ايمن رباص (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن نكون مفدين جدا لاى حد


----------



## ايمن رباص (25 ديسمبر 2006)

سوف اقوم الان بتوضيح اول الاسئلة لاىمهندس اتصالات 
وهو ماهى قيم الترددات frequance band
VLF=3:30khz
LFF=30khz:300khz
HF=300:3Mhz
VHF=3:30Mhz
UHF=30:300Mhz
EHF=300Mhz:3Ghz
SHF=3:30Ghz
l=low&f=frequance&v=very&u=ultra&e=extra&s=super&h=high
والله دى اول سوال فى اى انترفيو 
بس ياريت لو كانت الارقام خانتنى ممكن اى حد مشكورا يصححة


----------



## عمر النوبي (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أؤيد الفكرة


----------



## عمر النوبي (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا اؤيد الفكرة ورجاء الإسارع في التنفيذ


----------



## عاشق هندسه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا معكم يامهندسين الاتصالات اخر سنه اتصالات جامعة الملك سعود


----------



## ايمن رباص (26 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اوافق على الفكرة جدا جدا وياريت لو اى حدظهرامامة شغل لحديثى التخرج يقول بسرعة جدا جدا


----------



## محمدالديب (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أخوانى المهندسين والمهندسات ارجوا ان نرسل جميعا emails للأدارة انا نفسى افهم لما لا يعلموننا سواء موافقين ام لأ ولكم جزيل الشكر 
على الفكرة الاخت مروة عايز اية فى ال antenna


----------



## Multisim9 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*مهندس اتصالات - غيور علم -*

أنا سلفاً معكو بهالفكرة العبقرية , وإنشاء الله سوف نجعل هذا القسم من أغنى الأقسام وأمتعها 
من ناحية العلم النظري والتطبيق العملي 
محاكاة على جهاز الكمبيوتر (matlab) أو على برنامج Multisim الغني جداً بما هو خير لعلم الإتصالات 
:13: :13: :13: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## Multisim9 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*من أجل موضوع العلم*

فصل من كتاب يتحدث عن علم الإتصال 
أنواع التعديل , مطالي و ترددي طوري
نبضي أو نبضي مشفر 
AM , FM و PM و PAM , PWM , PPM 
PCM , DM , DPCM الرقمي المرمز الذي هو من أحدث تقنيات الإتصال الموجودة حالياً 
" على حد علمي "
هذا الفصل خاص بموضوع هوائيات الإرسال antenna 
وإنشاء الله سأضع الكتاب كاملاً بين أيديكم لتستفيدوا منه في خدمة العلم ورفع مستواه " قريباً جداً "
متطلبات الفهم : الإلمام بما يسمى تحويل فورييه وتحويل لابلاس


----------



## k_abdallah (2 يناير 2007)

تحياتي لجميع المهندسين 
و أتمنى اتمنى تنفيذ الفكرة بأسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## مروة 1022 (3 يناير 2007)

يا ريت بسرعه


----------



## مروة 1022 (3 يناير 2007)

معنى الantenna هل هى كلمه مركبه من بعض المصطلحات 
ومما تتكون 
ويا ريت يكون فى موضوع كويس


----------



## مروة 1022 (3 يناير 2007)

:63: :11: :16:


----------



## ابو الاتصالات (3 يناير 2007)

والله انا اشوف هذا خوش اقتراح


----------



## ابو الاتصالات (3 يناير 2007)

وانا مستعد ان ازودكم بمعلومات عن هندسة الاتصالات بصفتي خريج هندسة الكترونيك واتصالات
وكان موضع التخرج عنcheby-shev antenna array


----------



## maged616 (3 يناير 2007)

kkhamd قال:


> [FRAME="11 70"]نامل ذلك باقرب وقت [/FRAME]


وانا مستعد ان ازودكم بمعلومات عن هندسة الاتصالات بصفتي خريج هندسة الكترونيك واتصالات


----------



## فالح المهندس (13 يناير 2007)

أنا أفضل جداً فتح ملتقى خاص بمهندسي الاتصالات لكوني طالب ماجستير وأحتاج الى أمور متعلقة بصميم أختصاص الاتصالات


----------



## soliton (13 يناير 2007)

وانا معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## k_abdallah (13 يناير 2007)

و أنا معكم


----------



## k_abdallah (13 يناير 2007)

أرجو الاسراع في انجاز هذا الموضوع لأنه مهم جدا


----------



## حيدر الدليمي (13 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
انا ايد هذا المقترح الرائع كون موضوع الاتصالات موضوع كبير و واسع و يستحق ان يكون هناك قسم خاص له لكي تعم و تكبر الفائدة
و فقكم الله و سدد خطاكم.


----------



## maa_16584 (13 يناير 2007)

الفكرة جميلة وارجو ان يتم تنفيذها فى اقرب وقت


----------



## - إياد - (13 يناير 2007)

موافق وبشدة


----------



## mouathmf (16 يناير 2007)

انا بأيد هذا الطلب مشان اخوانا مهندسين الاتصالات مع اني مهندس الكترونيات
معاذ العمري


----------



## asim_e (17 يناير 2007)

فكرة حلوة يا اخ محمد الديب اول ما دخلت علي الموقع بحثت عن الاتصالات فلم اجد لها ركن ارجو من الاسراع في ذلك والله ولي التوفيق 

وتقبلوا خالص امنياتي


----------



## وليدمحمد (18 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلاً الموضوع قسم الاتصالات فى المنتدى فكرة ممتازة وارجو ان تكون الموضوعات متفرعة وشكراً لاخى على هذا الموضوع
والله الموفق الى كل خير ينفع البشرية*


----------



## asiaghost (18 يناير 2007)

*الاتـــــــــصالات عنوان لهندسة العصر*

والله انها فكلره جيده وهنالك كثيرين من مهندسي الاتصالات في هذا الموقع يحتاجون الى بيت يجمعهم وانا مهندس الكترونيك ولكن مجال عملي في الاتصالات ولدي معلومات وكتب قيمه ومهمه ارجوا ان تصل للجميع وشكرا


----------



## AlfaynaQ (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في الحقيقيقه هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي وانا اضم صوتي الي اخواني و أأيد هذا الاقتراح وبشدة


----------



## elmustafa (19 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله


فكرة جميلة جدا وانا أوافق وبشده علي هذا الاقتراح الجميل
ارجو من الادارة ان تنظر بعين الرضي لهذا الموضوع والاسراع في تنفيذة


----------



## k_abdallah (21 يناير 2007)

nice idea 
waiting for it


----------



## حيدر الدليمي (21 يناير 2007)

الاخوة مهندسي الاتصالات
ارجو المساعدة اذا امكن ان تزودوني بمشاريع بحثية جديدة في مجال الاتصالات لم يتم تنفيذها اي مجرد افكار ليتم النقاش حولها.
مـــــــــــــــــع الشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## eng akeel (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ياريت والله لانه قسم حيوي الان وسوف نعطيه كل خبراتنا ...المهندس عقيل الياسري


----------



## eng akeel (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
الاخ حيدر الدليمي اتقصد مشاريع للتطبيق العملي التجاري ام مشاريع نظريه ...اخوك المهندس عقيل الياسري


----------



## احمد عزمى (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انى مؤيد اهذا الطلب عسى الله ان ينفعنا بذلك وان نتخذه كمجموعه ننفع بعضنا البعض
اخوكم فى الله 
المهندس / احمد عزمى 
مهندس اتصالات والكترونيات


----------



## حيدر الدليمي (25 يناير 2007)

الاخ عقيل الياسري اقصد مشاريع بحثية في مجال الاتصالات....... اخوك حيدر الدليمي


----------



## DR_SAMOO7 (25 يناير 2007)

أضم صوتي إلى أصواتكم بالطلب من ادارة المنتديات بفتح منتدى هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات


----------



## شهاب ابراهيم (26 يناير 2007)

اتمنى ذلك واضم صوتي لصوتكم


----------



## emad_fekry (28 يناير 2007)

فعلا فكره حلوه


----------



## أبو أميرة (29 يناير 2007)

يا ريت فكرة رائعة


----------



## islamkamel (29 يناير 2007)

وانا معاكم فكرة رائعة

خصوصا ان هذا الموقع من افضل المواقع الهندسية على الاطلاق ولكن يعيبه عدم وحود منتدى للاتصالات


----------



## ظافر المهدي (1 فبراير 2007)

*ياليت*

اتمنى من الاخوه في اداره الموقع ان ياخذوا الامر بجديه كبيره فلدينا مهندسون كثر في الاتصالات وليس لهم منتدى اتمنى ان يكون المنتدى هذا هو السباق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 فبراير 2007)

والله لو انا من ادارة الموقع ما اهتم إطلاقا
اكثر من مرة طلبت من المهتمين بانشاء منتدى أن يكتبوا للإدارة ورابطها اسفل كل صفحة ولكن الكل يفضل الكتابة هنا
هل تتوقعوا يا أخوة أن تراقب الأدارة كل ما يكتب حتى تعلم أن هناك من يدون هذة الملاحظات أم أن هناك قدر من الثقة لا تحتاج معة اِلإدارة مراقبة وقراءة كل كلمة تدون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قمت بعمل موضوع جديد واسميته منتدى الإتصالات على أمل أن السادة المشاركين لديهم أكثر من مجرد كلمة تشجيع - و كثرة المشاركات تدفع الإدارة عندما نطلب منها تحويل الموضوع لمنتدى الى الإحساس بجدوى هذا ولكن لم يشارك سوى شخصين فقط حتى تم الغاء هذا الموضوع بالتقادم
على اى حال انا اشجع معكم بشدة واهه كلم من قبيل " إن لاقاكم حبيبى سلموا لى عليه " بالصدفة طبعا ولكن رجاء لا أحد يكلف نفسه أى مشقة أو يكلفنى معه مشقة


----------



## hassan fares (1 فبراير 2007)

انا اول مرة اشارك واستغربت لعدم وجود قسم لسوق يتقدم بسرعة مذهلة


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (2 فبراير 2007)

انا موافق بشدة
للانه يجب الفصل بين الهندسة الكهربائية وهندسة الاتصالات


----------



## عليا محمد (6 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
انا خريجة حديثة .هندسة الكترونيات و اتصالات ... اتمنى ان اعمل فى مجال ال mobile communication و ال GSM .. معايا كورسات GSM , CDMA ... هل من نصيحة ؟ 
هل هناك كورسات او تدريبات اخرى مهمه متاحة فى هذا المجال . او هناك شركات تدرب الخريجين فى هذا المجال؟ 
سمعت عن دبلومة فى المعهد القومى للاتصالات و مدتها سنتان ؟ هل هى جيده؟ لان المشكلة فى الكورسات انها مجرد شرح نظرى ....... و من وجهة نظرى هى غير كافية
ارجو النصيحة 
شكرا


----------



## محمدالديب (9 مارس 2007)

بالنسبة للاخت عليا انا ارسلت رسالة لك تحتوى على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## عليا محمد (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخ محمد الديب ... 
لازلت لا استطيع فتح الرسائل الخاصه لانى عضوة جديده . ولكن متشكرة جدا على ردك و ان شاء الله استطيع فتحها فى اسرع وقت . 
عندى سؤال اخر ...
كيف اعرف ان السيرة الذاتيه جيده .... لعلى لم استطيع تنسيق سيرة ذاتيه جيده و هذا هوه سبب ان لم تتصل بى اى شركة مما قدمت لهم و هم كثيييييييير كثييير . 
هل يجب ان اقدم cover letter مع ال C.V 
هل اذا اشتريت كتب فى مجالى و قرأتها سوف يفيدنى ذلك فى ان اجد فرصة عمل ؟؟ او ان تتصل بى شركة لعمل interview ؟؟ 
هل هناك امل ان اجد تدريب ولو حتى مقابل المال ؟؟ 
اسفه جدا على كثرة اسألتى...
انا فعلا محتاجة المساعدة ...
شكرااا


----------



## قيس عبدالامير (12 مارس 2007)

موافق هذا الراي والله الموفق


----------



## طالب الهندسة (12 مارس 2007)

اريد تكوين هذا القسم و الله المستعان


----------



## قيس عبدالامير (13 مارس 2007)

نحن معكم انشاء الله


----------



## عليا محمد (13 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
الاخ محمد الديب .. لم استقبل اى رسائل منك حتى الان 
شكرا


----------



## سعيد أبو السعد (13 مارس 2007)

مواااااااااااااااااااااااااااافقة


----------



## م/شيماء (15 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا اؤيدك اخي الكريم علي هذه الفكره فهيا فكره رائعه اقامه منتدي خاص بالاتصالات فعلم الاتصالات واسع ويحتاج المزيد


----------



## عبيد الحق (15 مارس 2007)

حقيقة ينبغي أن يكون هذا
ونسأل الله أن يعين الادارة على هذا


----------



## احمد عصام (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم يا إخواني مهندسي الاتصالات
والله اختراحك ممتاز ياخي الديب واتمني يلقي رد من المشرفين


----------



## ALI-RS (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا من المؤيدين في انشاء قسم خاص في الاتصالات


----------



## القلم الحائر (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا اتمنى من الادراة الموافقة على هذة الفكرة الجميلة واللتي سوف تدعم هذا الموقع باذن الله 
ومن خلال هذه الفكرة قد نتمكن من المناقشة في فكرة معينة كمشروع يتم تدواله في المنتدى لهذا التخصص ......
شكرا لكم


----------



## الاحول (18 مارس 2007)

نحتاج الي قسم متخصص في هندسة الاتصالات


----------



## kayed_alhersh (18 مارس 2007)

أضم صوتي لاصواتكم
لأنه يجب وجود منتدى متخصص بهندسة الاتصالات وذلك لتعم الفائدة


----------



## خالد عبدو الشيخ (21 مارس 2007)

فكرة ممتازة ويا ريت نسارع بالتنفيذ


----------



## خالد عبدو الشيخ (21 مارس 2007)

فكرة جيدة ويا ريت نسارع بالتنفيذ


----------



## أحمد كبها (27 مارس 2007)

طيب الله معاكم واستعجلو الله يعطيكو العافية


----------



## vivabarsha (27 مارس 2007)

أنا أيضا أصوت لهذا المقترح
فأنا مهندس اتصالات Gsm وأود أن أدلي بدلوي في هذا الموضوع
فهذه الأيام الثورة الكبرى هي ثورة الإتصالات
وأنا متأكد أن أخواني في المنتدى يودون الإستفادة من هذا المجال
لذا نا متحمس بشدة لهذ الموضوع
وقد استغربت لعدم وجود هذا الجالب الرغم من أهميته 
بالتوفيق انشالله


----------



## منى كوكى (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا كمان بضم صوتى لصوتكم بحكم انها دراستى


----------



## الفخورة بدينها (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

طبعا مابقلكم انها فكره ممتازة لكنها اكثر من ممتازة واتمنى انكم تنفذوها بأقرب وقت لاننا كثير محتاجين لهذا القسم وانا سبب تسجيلي الرئيسي في هذا المنتدى هو احتياجي الشديد لمواضيع تخص هندسه الاتصالات وتكون مواضيع مفيده ومنظمه..
وانا قرأت بعض المواضيع اللي تخص الهندسه بالمنتدى ولاحظت ان هناك مهندسين ممتازين عندهم معلومات كويسه واتمنى انهم يفيدونا حتى لو ثقلنا عليهم..
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير مقدما

اختكم في الله



سبحان الله عدد ماعدا لله داع

سبحان الله عدد ماسعى في الارض ساع

سبحان الله عدد مااصبح الصبح ونور

سبحان الله عدد ماسال دمع وغمر

سبحان من كان امره بين الكاف والنون

سبحان الله عدد الهمسات والسكون

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

لوكان ترك الدين تقدما... فيانفس موتي قبل ان تتقدمي


----------



## عمار بطحيش (30 مارس 2007)

أنا مؤيد لتلك الفكرة 
فقد اشتركت اليوم في هذا المنتدى الطيب لكني تفاجأت لعدم وجود منتدى خاص بالاتصالات
أضم صوتي لصوت المهندس محمد الديب

والله الموفق ، ،


----------



## a_ibrahim60 (2 أبريل 2007)

فكرة جميلة ..... ان شاء الله تتنفذ


----------



## متنقل (2 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

أؤيد الفكره لما للتخصص من مجال واسع وتفرعات كثيره...


----------



## رجل المستقبل (2 أبريل 2007)

هذا عمل جيد


----------



## المتسرع (2 أبريل 2007)

فكرة حلوه جدااااااااااااااااااا...وياريت بسرعة,,,,,,,,,,,تحياتي


----------



## رجل المستقبل (2 أبريل 2007)

و أنا أؤيد بحكم أن تخصصي هندسة الاتصالات ، و هندسة الإلكترونيات تختلف عن هندسة الاتصالات


----------



## رجل المستقبل (2 أبريل 2007)

لان تخصصي هندسة اتصالات اويد هذا الفكره بشده 
الرجاء التنفيذ

محمد 
الاردن
جامعة اليرموك
كليه الحجاوي للهندسه التكنولوجيه


----------



## رجل المستقبل (2 أبريل 2007)

نريد قسم خاص بنا الرجاء من الاداره الاستجابه 

شكرا


----------



## يوسف_2006 (4 أبريل 2007)

that's good idea


----------



## خالد-المصرى (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ان شاء فكرة ممتازة


----------



## مريم حسام الدين (11 أبريل 2007)

فكرة جيدة فمجال الأتصالات واسع وفى تطور مستمر 
وفقكم الله


----------



## tarek mohammed zak (1 مايو 2007)

hello iam with u engineering diab i think its great idea to shar iformation about this field


----------



## ندرومة (2 مايو 2007)

باربت با أحى


----------



## البحر الوافي (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله كل خير أخي محمد الديب على هذا الأقتراح المهم جداً وأنا أضم صوتي إلى أصواتكم من أجل منتدى خاص بهندسة الاتصالات


----------



## abdou101 (7 مايو 2007)

sure its a very good idea
cause also im a communications stydent


----------



## حامد محمد صبرى (8 مايو 2007)

انا اصوت لعمل وتنفيذ هذة الفكرة بسرعه . واتمنى التوفيق والسداد للجميع


----------



## adham_elsisi (10 مايو 2007)

yes it's ok iam igree


----------



## adham_elsisi (10 مايو 2007)

انا موافق وبضم صوتى معاكم


----------



## adham_elsisi (10 مايو 2007)

انا موافق وبضم صوتى معاكم


----------



## أبو آرثر (11 مايو 2007)

انا اصوت لفتح المنتدي الخاص بالاتصالات
أنا مهتم بالاتصالات الخلوية


----------



## أبو آرثر (11 مايو 2007)

م. يامن عيسى
أنا مهندس اتصالات وأنا من مؤيدي افتتاح هذا القسم انشاء الله
أود القول أنني سأبدأ بدراسة الاتصالات الخلوية (ماجستير +دكتوراة) العام المقبل


----------



## محمدالديب (12 مايو 2007)

نشكر جميع الاخوة برجاء ارسال موافقاتكم كبريد الكترونى للادارة تطلبون فية انشاء قسما لنا


----------



## الفينيقي (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم :
انا مع فتح منتدى خاص بالاتصالات لما فيه فائدة لعدة اختصاصات اخرى


----------



## ضياء 2 (12 مايو 2007)

ان شاء الله رب العالمين


----------



## مسافر زاده الخيال (12 مايو 2007)

الفكرة راااااااااااائئعه جدا
وهتساعدنا كلنا وخاصه اننا داخلين مرحلة من اصعب مايكون
ارجو من ادارة المنتدى تنفيذ الاقتراح
والسرعه في التنفيذ


----------



## درويش (13 مايو 2007)

وأنا اصوت لفتح القسم


----------



## المهندس؟ (14 مايو 2007)

فكرة رائعه و اتمنى ان تتحقق فى اقرب فرصه:77:


----------



## Eng-binalwi (14 مايو 2007)

فكرة ممتازه جداً وانا اصوت لذلك ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع ،،،،،،،،،،
وشكراً


----------



## super_eng7269 (16 مايو 2007)

وانا كذالك


----------



## د هادي خضير (18 مايو 2007)

نعم نؤيد ذلك, الاتصالات ذو اهمية واسعة وهي الان علم اكبر من الالكترونيك


----------



## نايف2007 (19 مايو 2007)

اضم صوتي للفكره الممتازه


----------



## freeyassir (22 مايو 2007)

ارجو ان يتحقق هذا الطلب بعون الله


----------



## مصطفى التريكي (22 مايو 2007)

الأخوة المهندسين العرب .....أقرؤكم سلام الاسلام وأخصكم بالتحية والاكرام......السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. يسعدنى ويسرنى فى اول مشاركة لى على هذا الموقع ان اضيف صوتى مؤيدا به انشاء منتدى خاص بمهندسى الاتصالات .....ولكم منى خالص الدعاء ولكم منه عز وجل التوفيق.


----------



## يحيى أحمد البغاش (22 مايو 2007)

*إنشاء قسم الإتصالات*

*أوافق وأدعم إنشاء هذا القسم .*


*أرجو دعم هذا الإقتراح لما له من أهمية. *


*وشكراً*​


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (24 مايو 2007)

*soyez pratique*

قرات كل الردود ولم اجد اي افادة
اليكم الاولئ ولومنقولة


----------



## معزوزة (24 مايو 2007)

ارجوكم بسرعة ان تقومو بافتتاح هاد القسم لانى بحاجة ماسة اليه


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (25 مايو 2007)

أنا أول المؤيدين لهذا القرار 
وارجو الاستجابة باسرع وفت


----------



## medanass (26 مايو 2007)

انا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم..

الفكرة رائعة جدااااااااااااااااا
وايد الانشاء
والله الموفق
.


----------



## المهندس كريم (26 مايو 2007)

ده شى مهم ولام نواكب التقدم العلمى للغرب وممكن ان يساهم هذا المنتدى ولو بشى بسيط جدا والله خير معين


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (26 مايو 2007)

انه عصر الااصالات
is communication time
c le temps des communicattion


----------



## chief engineer (27 مايو 2007)

اضم صوتى لصوتكم:1:


----------



## kadi14 (27 مايو 2007)

انا اصوت معكم


----------



## حلم المهندس (28 مايو 2007)

انا مهندس اتصالات ولا ارى اي موضوع يخصنا
نريدقسم خاص لنا 
مع الشكر الجزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## antersa (29 مايو 2007)

وانا معكم في فتح قسم خاص بالاتصالات


----------



## محمد مجاهد محمد (29 مايو 2007)

الفكرة جميلة جدا واتمني تنفيذها باسرع وقت وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/ محمد قنديل (30 مايو 2007)

اتمني ان يتم هذا وفي اسرع وقت لان مجال الاتصالات اصبح لان من اهم المجالات


----------



## نووون (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ..
اؤيد فكرة المنتدى وارجوان يتم بأسرع وقت
وبالتوفيق


----------



## abusaid (3 يونيو 2007)

اتمنى ان يوفقنا الله لذلك


----------



## عبدالجبار العبيدي (5 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله وجدت ضالتي في هذه الفكرة ولتبدأ النواة من الأن وانا معك وبكل امكانياتي التي استطيع ان اقدمها لدعم هذه الفكرة او لنقل المشروع /ابو احسان


----------



## محمد مجاهد محمد (8 يونيو 2007)

انا اصوت معاكم


----------



## محمد200008 (9 يونيو 2007)

فكرة رائعة ياريت تنفذ:67:


----------



## عماد حسني (9 يونيو 2007)

طبعا ندعم بشدة هذا الاقتراح , وقد تم قبل ذلك طرح هذا الامر لكن للاسف الاخوة المشرفين لم يلبوا رغبة الاعضاء الذي ايدوا بشدة هذا الاقتراح , نرجو ان يقوموا بتلبية الطلب هذه المرة 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamedragabsayed (9 يونيو 2007)

انا اوافق على هذا الاقتراح واتمنى ان يكون فى اسرع وقت 
شكرا لتعاونكم معنا فى القريب العاجل


----------



## عزة الدسوقى (10 يونيو 2007)

وانا كمان اؤيد هذه الفكرة العظيمة


----------



## عبدالرحمن التميمي (11 يونيو 2007)

اؤيد فكرة افتتاح منتدى خاص بالاتصالات وخاصة ان هناك كثير من المتخصصين في هذا المجال معنا في هذا المنتدى والذي سيجعل قيام هذا المنتدى ونجاحه محققا بأذن الله .ارجو الاسراع وسنقوم جميعنا بطرح ما هو جديد ومفيد والله الموفق .


----------



## محمود الشافعى (12 يونيو 2007)

ياريت نفتح هذا القسم وسوف نعرض جميع الكتب القيمة فى هذا المجال


----------



## mido41854 (12 يونيو 2007)

اتمنى فتح منتدى خابالتصلات


----------



## -أصيل- (14 يونيو 2007)

اضم صوتي معكم ..
وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## amrmashaal (14 يونيو 2007)

ياريت دا امنيت حياتى كمهندس اتصالات


----------



## amrmashaal (14 يونيو 2007)

ياريت والله دى امنية حياتى انى الاقى حاجه خاصة بالاتصالات وحدها


----------



## الانتر (21 يونيو 2007)

اصوت لذلك وامل من الله ان يوفقكم


----------



## abusaid (24 يونيو 2007)

نسأل الله التوفيق وادعو نفسي وكل مهندسي الاتصالات ان يقدموا كل ما لديهم في هذا المجال والاجر والثواب من الله


----------



## حمدالنيل (26 يونيو 2007)

*Telecom_Eng_ site*



محمدالديب قال:


> اخوانى مهندسى الاتصالات
> الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> لدى هنا فى هذا الموضوع اقتراح راجيا من الله ومنكم ان نتحد لتنفيذ منتدى خاص بالاتصالات ونرجوا من الادارة الاسراع بذلك
> من يتفق معى على ذلك الاقتراح يرسل رسالة او تعليق يتضمن تأييدة واقتراحة لتكون دليلا على الاجماع منا ومساعدة الادارة فى التنفيذ
> ...


 
هذا مقترح ممتاز .لك كل الشكر :1: ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## mohmd_taha (26 يونيو 2007)

انا اضم صوتي معاكم اتمنى ذلك ويكون هذا القسم يعد مهندس اتصالات ناجح


----------



## مروة 1022 (26 يونيو 2007)

:1: :1: وانا ايضا اضم صوتى معاكم 
وارجو ان يكون قسم مميز ويعد مهندس اتصالات ناجح


----------



## menof (26 يونيو 2007)

ana ma3akom bardo nefsy ykoon leqesm etteselat montada far3y 5as......


----------



## طالبة المعرفه (27 يونيو 2007)

أتمنى ذلك فى أقرب وقت.


----------



## عمرو زهران (28 يونيو 2007)

اضم صوتى لصوتك واتمنى ان يتم فتح المنتدى


----------



## Eng.Moaz (29 يونيو 2007)

وأنا أضم صوتي إلى صوت إخوتي المهندسين بحكم أن تخصصي هو اتصالات و تحكم وأنا على استعداد تام لإثراء ها المنتدى بالخبرة والمساعدة


----------



## ahmadsh (30 يونيو 2007)

انا اصوت لفتح المنتدي الخاص بالاتصالات


----------



## مصطفى ابراهيم محمد (2 يوليو 2007)

فكره جميله جدا
أضم صوتي للأخوه المهندسيين


----------



## مازن Mazen (4 يوليو 2007)

أنا أضم صوتي للفكره.. حتى يكون المنتدى أشمل ..وأشمل. وفي الصداره دائما ... مشكور أخي على المبادره.


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## مهوكني (5 يوليو 2007)

يمعودين لبولو الطلب رجاء


----------



## مهوكني (5 يوليو 2007)

نتمنى ذلك وباقرب وقت


----------



## عبد اللطيف المصرى (6 يوليو 2007)

موافق جد:14: ا


----------



## كريم حبيب (6 يوليو 2007)

ياريت تسرعوا بتنفيذ الاقتراح فعلا محتاجين لة


----------



## زهراء قاسم (7 يوليو 2007)

معكم 
الى الامام


----------



## زهراء قاسم (7 يوليو 2007)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## زهراء قاسم (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين يا اهل العلم


----------



## زهراء قاسم (7 يوليو 2007)

نريد الافضل ولاحسن


----------



## زهراء قاسم (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## جمرة (7 يوليو 2007)

*jamrah*

أنا أؤيد هذه الفكرة 
فالإتصالات تتعدى حدود الدارة الكهربائية عينها
أصوت لصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالح الفكرة:1:


----------



## hishammsc1976 (16 يوليو 2007)

انا اعتقد انها فكرة مهمة لان في الصين هنالك جامعات للاتصالات مما يؤكد على قضية التخصص وهي مهمة للعرب كافة


----------



## NEC Philips (16 يوليو 2007)

أضم صوتي لكم:77:


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (18 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا اضم صوتي بقوة فتخصص الاتصالات من التخصصات المهمة في هذا العصر ان لم تكن الاولى بسبب تطور التكنولوجيا الرهيب ، ولانه تخصصي هندسة الاتصالات :81: !!!.


----------



## ابوسلمان العجمي (22 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اتوقع ان الاخوان في المنتدى ماراح يبخلون علينا انشالله كما عودونا 
وهم كريمين وحنا نستاهل


----------



## mazagngi2010 (23 يوليو 2007)

اضم صوتي معكم


----------



## وليدمحمد (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم وانا اضم صوتى مع اخوانى في هذا المجال الرهيب تحياتى


----------



## محمدالديب (25 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للأخوة الاعضاء


----------



## محمدالديب (25 يوليو 2007)

*ماذا نفعل*

يا ادارة الملتقى اجيبينا ماذا نفعل للموافقة على طلبنا ارسلنا اليكم الرسائل مللنا من كثرة التكرار فالى شباب مهندسى الاتصالات لاتيأسوا ألحوا عليهم فى طلبكم


----------



## laptop engineer (27 يوليو 2007)

انا مؤيد للفكرة كما اريد ان يتم وضع بعض دوائر الاتصالات التى يمكن تنفيذها وكذلك الكتب التى تبين طرق وانواع الاتصالات وسوف اساهم معكم ان شاء الله قدر المستطاع فى عمل هذا المنتدى


----------



## عبد اللطيف المصرى (30 يوليو 2007)

فكرة عظيمة واتمنى تنفتذها بمنتهى السرعة


----------



## وشوشني (30 يوليو 2007)

صوتي مع الجماعة,,,


----------



## زول (4 أغسطس 2007)

انا مؤيد وبشده


----------



## المصرى معاك (4 أغسطس 2007)

انا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم...


----------



## mohamedtawfic78 (4 أغسطس 2007)

اضم صوتى لاصوتكم جميعا لانى مهندس اتصالات ايضا


----------



## أحمد شهاب (5 أغسطس 2007)

فكرة جيدة أن يكون هناك قسم خاص بالإتصالات
وأضم صوتي الى أصواتكم


----------



## بسام حسين (6 أغسطس 2007)

فكره جدا جميله...وباب هندسة الأتصالات واسع جدا..ويتيح للشخص الأبداع في الطرح..لا سيما ان معظم العلوم حاليا قائمه على الأتصالات...


----------



## aymanarc (6 أغسطس 2007)

هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى
فكرة رائعة جدا حيث ان هندسة الاتصالات مختلفة عن هندسة الالكترونيات 
والله المستعان


----------



## فني اتصالات (6 أغسطس 2007)

*هلا و غلا*

وأنا بعد أؤيد هذا الرأي لأني أنا فني اتصالات 
وبصراحة نفسي اتعلم مصطلحات جديدة ف الاتصالات 
غير الي درسناخا بالكلية
:20:


----------



## هاني العيناوي (7 أغسطس 2007)

اتمنى ذلك لانه اختصاصي


----------



## كارم راغب (7 أغسطس 2007)

فكرة جميلة وانا معكم 
واريد بعض الكتب في الاتصالات (gsm - Cdma - Gprs - Umts)


----------



## كارم راغب (7 أغسطس 2007)

اريد كتاب في Fpga , Vhdl


----------



## مشمش1981 (18 أغسطس 2007)

انا مؤيده هذه الفكره لانه تخصصى و نفسى افيد و استفاد
و الله الموفق


----------



## محمدالديب (19 أغسطس 2007)

أرجوا من الله ان يكون موضوعى قد أفادكم

محمد الديب
فلتحيا مصر قلب العروبة


----------



## مهندسةفتحية (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رسالة ماجستير*

اوافقكم الرأي "طلب خاص الرجاء مساعدتي انا ابحت عن موضوع لرسلة الماجستير في الأتصالات ولم اوفق حتى الأن فأرجوا من لديه الخبرة ان يفيدني وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_mydream (20 أغسطس 2007)

اضم صمتي لاصواتكم .خاصه لا اقسام الاتصالات متشعبه ونريد مزيد من التخصص


----------



## طلعت علي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

أشاركك الرأي يا محمد الديب 
بأن نتحد بعمل قسم خاص بالاتصال


----------



## طالبة في الهندسة (3 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم...


----------



## بسمة حزن (3 سبتمبر 2007)

وانا اؤيد هذه الفكرة واتمنى ان تكون في اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## جامعي اتصالات (3 سبتمبر 2007)

وانا تفق معك بشده


----------



## عزوز عتوبي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

تدرون خلاص بطلنا مانبي قسم زي كذه لنا سنة وإحنا ننتظر إفتتاح القسم ذا ولا فتح خلاص أنا أنسحب كل يوم ورسالة على البريد حقي بذا الخصوص خلاص أنا بطلت عساه ما فتح.


----------



## خطَّاب (4 سبتمبر 2007)

والله انها فكرة ممتازة يا ريت تتم


----------



## mido_bigshow (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اضم رأي الي رأيك


----------



## طلعت علي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

اشركك الرأي


----------



## يحيى أحمد البغاش (5 سبتمبر 2007)

لأخ/ محمد ديب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أوافق على مقترحك و أويده بشدة . ولكن كيف الألية.


----------



## ندرومة (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الفكرة رائعة جدااااااااااااااااا
وايد الانشاء
والله الموفق


----------



## hebaallasaad (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ياريت واتمني ان يكون هنا قسم للاتصالات


----------



## طلعت علي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مقترح : 
يتم عمل هيكل جديدة للقسم من حيث المواضيع والبرامج والمشاريع التي تخص هذا القسم وما شابهها . 
ويتم من الاخوة أن يشاركو بأي موضوع يخص هذا القسم . 
يفضل أن يتم ترجمة الموضوع إلى اللغة العربية .


----------



## لوؤه (8 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اؤيدك واضم صوتي الي صوتك


----------



## pico (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*باب الأتصالأت*

اؤيد فتح باب للأتصالأت


----------



## محمد أحمد رضا محمد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا مؤيد جدا لفكره انشاء قسم خاص للإتصالات لكى نفيد بعض ونظل على درايه بما جرى حولنا واعتقد انالغتصالات هى اهم شئ فى العالم فى الوقت الراهن


----------



## مصطفى ابوكشة (10 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اصوت لهذا القتراح


----------



## gaho (11 سبتمبر 2007)

فكـــــــــــرة مبالغه ونحن معاااااااااااااك


----------



## الحسام (13 سبتمبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة 

انا اصوت كذلك لفتح قسم لهندسة الإتصالات


----------



## احمدصلاح (14 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا اضم صوتى لهذا المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## احمدصلاح (14 سبتمبر 2007)

انا لسا عضو جديد كيف اطرح استفساراتى للاعضاء - لان انا طالب ناجح فى الاعدادى وعاوز ادخل قسم اتصالات والكترونيات ومعنديش معلومات خالص عن هذا القسم ارجو المساعده


----------



## asiaghost (15 سبتمبر 2007)

والله يا اخوان اني واحد من الاشياء الي تمنعني من الكتابه هو عدم وجود منتدى خاص بالاتصلات وانا مع فكرة فتح المنتدى لانه اختصاص جميل جدا وعندي الكثير عنه ويمكن لكل مهندسي شركات الجوال التواصل من خلاله لمواكبة هذا العلم المتسارع التطور


----------



## egp_eng (16 سبتمبر 2007)

ياريت ..........................................


----------



## الاورشلى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

انا ايضا مؤيد للفكرة لانى متخصص فى هندسة الاتصالات ومزيدا من التقدم والرقى وشكرا


----------



## م.زحل (18 سبتمبر 2007)

وانا ايضا اتحد معكم بان يكون لدينا منتدى خاص بالاتصالات لاني مررت بهذه الحاله عندما كنت اريد بحث في بعض المواضيع المختصه بالاتصالات...... ياليت والله


----------



## خالد عاطف عبده (18 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اؤيد الفكوه بشدة


----------



## ريم عطيه (19 سبتمبر 2007)

والله انا مع هذا المقترح مئه بالمئه و انشاء الله يكون فى هذا القسم بعض المساعدات للطلبه الجدد و بعض النصائح لهم 
و الله الموفق


----------



## ][عبادي][ (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ابغا ارفع يدي معاكم بس ماتطلع مع الجهاز انا معاكم في فتح قسم الاتصالات لاني انا أدرس الكترونيات عامه وماني عارف اتخصص في ايش بعدين وشايف انو الشي ده بيفيدني


----------



## anas hammad (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اضم صوتي الى صوت اخواني المهندسين وخصوصا الإتصالات والإلكترونيات
ونرجو فتح هذا القسم في اقرب وقت 
وشكرا\


----------



## السعداوي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ان شاء اللة ساقوم بوضع ملف يتحدت عن cdma


----------



## الاورشلى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين على الفكرة وانا معاكم باذن اللة


----------



## [email protected] (21 سبتمبر 2007)

أؤيد هذه الفكره لأني أدرس هندسة اتصالات 
وأحتاج إلى معرفة كل ما يخص الإتصالات 
وأعتقد أن منتدى الإتصالات مهم نظرا للإنتشار الواسع في مجال الإتصالات في العالم
و إن شاء أكون من المساهمين في هذا المنتدى


----------



## [email protected] (21 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا مع هذه الفكرة لإني أدرس هندسة إتصالات 
وأحتاج إلى معرفة كل ما يخص الإتصالات 
وإن شاء الله أكون من المساهمين في هذا المنتدى
و مشكور


----------



## ali kareem (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السعداوي قال:


> ان شاء اللة ساقوم بوضع ملف يتحدت عن cdma


 
اخي العزيز السعداوي اتمنى منك ات تسعفنى بهذه الملفات التي تتحدث عن ال cdma بالخصوص ويا ريت ان تتضمن تركيبة المنظومة مع الشكر الجزيل...
"كما اريد ان اعرف ماذا بشأن لقبك "السعداوي" حيث ان هذا اسم العشيرة التي انتمي اليها" 
مع جزيل الشكر..........:1:


----------



## ali kareem (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز السعداوي اتمنى منك ات تسعفنى بهذه الملفات التي تتحدث عن ال cdma بالخصوص ويا ريت ان تتضمن تركيبة المنظومة مع الشكر الجزيل...
"كما اريد ان اعرف ماذا بشأن لقبك "السعداوي" حيث ان هذا اسم العشيرة التي انتمي اليها" 
مع جزيل الشكر..........:1:


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

اضم صوتي الى الجميع
نريد منتدى باسرع وقت


----------



## kkhamd (23 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اصوت بششششششششششششششششششششدة عل هذا ويعطيكو العافية 
ورمضانت كريم


----------



## جمال123 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

وانا موافق


----------



## marwan398 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ياريت يكون النا منتدى خاص بينا


----------



## geniusse01 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

وانا اضم صوت الى الاعضاء ايضا..وشكرا للجميع في هذا المنتدى الطيب.


----------



## hofo (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ياريت والله يكون فيه قسم للاتصالات بس الصراحة الادارة معلهاش عيب لان احنا اساسا بنتخرج من الكلية محتاسين مش عرفين نتخصص الكترونيات ولا اتصالات خصوصا ان اللى بيفرد عليك هو الكوسة اللى حتشغلك فى المجال المعين


----------



## farsanze (25 سبتمبر 2007)

نرجو من المشرفين الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع
لأنو الاتصالات ما عادت تابعة للكهرباء ولا الالكترون
لذلك نرجو فتح منتدى الاتصالات باسرع وقت ممكن
و شكراَ:32:


----------



## memogharib (25 سبتمبر 2007)

انا موافق يثلث وبجد لو اتعمل المشروع ده بجد انشاء الله يكون موضوع محصلش وانا باويد اي حد يفكر بالعبقرية دي 
موافق موافق موافق


----------



## احمد2339 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة جدا


----------



## م.النقيب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

والله يا اخي لازم يفتحوا منتدى خاص لهندسة الاتصالات 
لانه الهندسة تخصص هام ومن اصعب التخصصات وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## تبغى الصدق (29 سبتمبر 2007)

وعليكمـ السلام ورحمة الله وبركــاته 
أويد أخوي على هذي الفكره وياليت من الادارة الكريمة تلبيه هذا الطلب
ولكمـ جزيل الشكر


----------



## minoualgerie (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مجال مهم جدا بالتأكيد أظن أننا تأخرنا في إنشاء هذا المنتدى


----------



## احمد2339 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

اخ محمد الديب شو صار بالموضوع


----------



## sammmer (5 أكتوبر 2007)

إخواني الكرام 

أريد مساعدتكم في دائرة جراية 4 قنوات توصل على مجموعة من الـ led عددها مابين 200 إلى 400 
وأريد أيضا مساعدتكم في دائرة slow fade وذلك لمجموعة من الـ led

بارك الله فيكم 

أخاكم سامر


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

إخواني .. أنا مهندس اتصالات .. و يهمني أن يفتتح قسم خاص بهندسة الاتصالات يشارك به مهندسو الاتصالات " ذوي الخبرة العملية في الشركات و الجهات الحكومية " .

لكن .. لن تنفعنا مئات الردود على هذا الموضوع بقدر ما ينفعنا عشر مواضيع في هندسة الاتصالات متعوب عليها .


----------



## rami_b (6 أكتوبر 2007)

وهذا صوتي كمان معكم وإن شاء الله الإدارة تلبي طلبنا هذا ..................


نعم لمنتدى الإتصالات


----------



## عمان16 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

فكرة جميلة...
وراح يساعد جميع طلاب هذا التخصص.ونكسب خبرة من مهندسي الاتصالات الموجودين فالمنتدى..:32:


----------



## صعوووبي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

فكرة اخووووي 

ونتمنى من الادارة ان يفتحو لنا قسم خاص

خاصة مع التطور والازدهار السريع لعم الاتصالات


----------



## محمد اسماعيل عطية (18 أكتوبر 2007)

فكره رائعه ونرجو العمل علي سرعة تنفيذها


----------



## العلم سلاحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

يا ريت ولم اشاهد هذا الرجاء والتأييد الا اليوم اضم صوتي لاصواتكم


----------



## اياس السراج (19 أكتوبر 2007)

انها فكرة جميلة واتمنى الاسراع بهاذا المشروع


----------



## مهندس عدي الفلاحي (19 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انا اشكرك جدا على هذه المبادرة واتمنى ان يوفقنا الله لافتتاح منتدى خاص بالاتصالات وفقنا الله لما به فائدة المجتمع والناس


----------



## ahmadsh (19 أكتوبر 2007)

إية ياجدعان الموضوع طول لية


----------



## السعداوي (20 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اصوت لفتح المنتدي الخاص بالاتصالات فكرة رائعة والله الموفق


----------



## phars_alnmr (20 أكتوبر 2007)

وانا اضم صوتى اليكم عسى ان تستجيب الادارة لنا


----------



## محمد الاقصري (22 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اوافق بشده علي هذا الاقتراح الجميل


----------



## محمود مصطفى عبده (22 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا نحتاج الى قسم لهندسه اتصالات


----------



## hossam165 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اوافق وان شاء الله يكون قسم قوي ونشط


----------



## محمد مهدى مصر (23 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو ان يكون موجود منتدى خاص باالاتصالات


----------



## صمادي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

انا معك يا اخي مع انني هندسة الكترونية...
مهندسو الاتصالات يحتاجون خصوصية اكثر


----------



## سودانى2006 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

Its very good idea from u and i reguest from administer to make this section since it will be very usefull.
thanks
mohamed


----------



## عبدالجبار العبيدي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*ياأهل الاتصالات..انتم اوصلتم من أنقطع ,لاتتقاطعوا فيما بينكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى اخواني واحبائي من اللذين اختصوا بعلم الاتصالات وهندستها من الضروري ان يكون لدينا ملتقى وموقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب خير مكان للقاء وعلى قول الشاعر خير مكان في الدنا سرج سابح وخير جليس في الزمان (ملتقى المهندسين)كتاب.اني عبدالجبار كاظم من العراق وعنواني الالكتروني هو(abd41_2005*********** ) حاصل على شهادة الماجستير في هندسة الاتصالات الفضائية وحاليأ تدريسي في كلية الهندسة جامعة ديالى.وقمت بنشر عدد من البحوث العلمية في مجال الاختصاص.


----------



## asim_e (23 أكتوبر 2007)

الافكار قيمة لكن نود التنفيذ واللحاق بالركب السريع ومشكلتنا دائما عدم تخصيص اتجاهاتنا العملية او العلمية لو تفكرتم معي فان الاتصالات نفسها اكثر اتساع وتنوعا ارجو كبداية ان يتم ما نصبو اليه لكي نتجه الا نقاط اهم


----------



## عبدالجبار العبيدي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة من المختصين بعلم الاتصالات الرجاء الاهتمام بموضوع انشاء منتدى او ملتقى لتبادل الافكار والمفاهيم ونفيد بعضنا البعض
اخوكم
ابو احسان


----------



## رحمة1234 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

فكره جميله اخي وانا احب انها تنفذ 
انا جديده بالمنتدي واستفدت كتير منه


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (24 أكتوبر 2007)

انا معاكم جميع اقسام الهندسة عندها منتدى لماذا فقط نحن بامنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اياد فودة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

ازاي ما يكونش فيه اتصالات صحيح دا عصر الاتصالات نرجو من الادارة التعاون


----------



## mohamed3000 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

نا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم...


----------



## ريوف (26 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم...


----------



## محمود شهاب (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
م / سحر مهدس اتصالات
انا مع الفكره واتمنيي تنفيزها باقرب وقت


----------



## hero982 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة جدا" أرجو الموافقة


----------



## الفتى الذكي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

i vote as loudly as to open this section 
i like this sction because i am communication eng..
finaly ,i hope that


----------



## ba2005dr (31 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مع الفكرة .......... اضع صوتي معكم


----------



## ابو البشير (1 نوفمبر 2007)

يا رييييييييييييييييت في القريب العاجل


----------



## shefet (3 نوفمبر 2007)

فكره جميله ورائعه وانا اضم صوتي لكم في تاييد هذه الفكره وارجو الموافقه من الاداره


----------



## نكهة (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مجال هندسه الاتصالات هو من اجمل المجالات بنسبه لى اتمنا ان يكون له القسم الخاص


----------



## eng.amani (3 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

وينكم يامهندسي الاتصالات 
انا سعيدة اني لقيتكم هنا 
بصراحة نزلت موضوع قبل هيك اسال فيه عن هندسة الاتصالات ان كانت سهله او صعبه او ممله وماوصيتكم للي بدو يدخلها 
ولكن لم اجد اي رد !!
اسفة يمكن مشاركتي في غير محلها بس لاني ماصدقت ولقيتكم


----------



## النحات العربي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

انا موافق وبشدة :67::85:


----------



## طالب الهندسة (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مع القرار انشاء الله


----------



## مستقبل (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اضم صوتي معاكم


----------



## h_O_d61081 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلأم عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اوافق معكم علي هذا الأقتراح


----------



## محمدجمال الدين (6 نوفمبر 2007)

نحن فى احتياج له باسرع ما يمكن وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahl2006 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

وانا معكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جعفر سعد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

Dont Give Up


----------



## مهندسات التقنيه (9 نوفمبر 2007)

ونحن نتفق معكم ونرجوا الاسراع في هذا الموضوع


----------



## سودانى2006 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انا مع مقترح فتح القسم


----------



## سودانى2006 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

واتمنى قسم خاص بالاجهزة الدقيقهinstrumentation


----------



## المسافردوما (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أوافق بأكثر من 10 حروف


----------



## رشدى يحيى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

انا معاك يا أخى بس أهم حاجة البداية تكون جيدة :1:


----------



## نستعين (12 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة ومفيدة للجميع بكل المقاييس وخصوصا أن الاتصالات اصبحت الشغ الشاغل فى شتا أنحاء العالم وبما اننى مهندس أتصالات سأسع جاهدا لانجاح هده الفكرة ومدكم بكل ما املكه تجاه هذا التخصص
موفقين أنشاء الله


----------



## engineer_id (13 نوفمبر 2007)

:28: :59: :28:


----------



## useff (17 نوفمبر 2007)

perfect idea


----------



## أحمد الدابي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة جميلة جدا وتستحق الأخذ بعين الإعتبار


----------



## المهندس . محمد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

التخصص شي مطلوب
سوق العمل ايضا يفرض ذللك
اني اويد الفكره
اوجة التخصص مش اي حد يتحدث فيها غير المتخصصين
أأمل ان اري لكل تخصص مكان في المنتدي
مما يؤدي الي اكمال الصورة 
من اجل رفعه المنتدي والقائميين عليه


----------



## mustafa jawad (20 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اصوت لفتح هذا الموضوع لفائدته الكبيرة


----------



## بوعبدالواحد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا من المؤيديين بشدة ..
نحتاج إلى قسم متخصص في الاتصالات بشتى فروعها ....


----------



## آلبورغ (23 نوفمبر 2007)

I Am With You All Peaple; We Should Have Our Forum Also Since Our Domain Is One Of The Most Important Ones Today. We Hope That The Administration Take Our Request Seriously. Thanks All


----------



## هبه مختار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

طبعا ديه فكره هايله
انا نفسي يهتمو بالاتصالات اكتر من كده شويه
لان احنا محتاجين حاجه خاصه بينا لوحدنا 
نشارك فيها


----------



## العتيلي العجري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*الي كل مهندس اتصالات ..*

السلام عليكم :
اقتراح رائع ونتمنى من المسؤول عن المنتدى ان يقوم بأسرع وقت بعمل قسم خاص لهندسة الاتصالات لانة تخصص يجب ان يكون له وجود ..ولكم جزيل الشكر ..

العتيلي العجري


----------



## محمد أبو قتادة (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*انا معكم في ذلك*


----------



## eteleb (28 نوفمبر 2007)

i agree withu


----------



## جمال الجعلى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت يا محمد الديب فكرة رائعة والله .


----------



## علاء الحوارات (29 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اصوت لمنتدي اتصالات


----------



## درويش (30 نوفمبر 2007)

موافق وبسرعة


----------



## ymselim (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الفكرة جيدة
ولكن كلنا فى الاساس مهندسين نبتغى ان نكون نافعين فى كافة المجالات 
واعتقد ان مهندسى الاتصالات بحاجة الى الالكترونيات وغيرها
فليوفق الله ادارة المنتدى لافتتاح قسم الاتصالات
يوسف سليم


----------



## noweder (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*yes*

ofcourse we neeeeeeeeeed it and am a communication engineer also


----------



## alaa.k (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أضم صوتي اليكم فأنا ايضا مهندسة اتصالات


----------



## اياد فودة (2 ديسمبر 2007)

اؤيد هذة الفكرة والله المستعان


----------



## 123kamal (3 ديسمبر 2007)

it very nice


----------



## 123kamal (3 ديسمبر 2007)

it very good idea


----------



## هيمايار (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*تأييد*

انا أؤيد هذا الاقتراح وأرجو من الإدارة التعاون


----------



## المهندس رافت (3 ديسمبر 2007)

والله ياريت والله انه محتاجينه كتيرررررر وبصراحه احنا الاتصالات ضايعين بصراحه وبتمنا يكون باقرب وقت


----------



## nour ali hassan (4 ديسمبر 2007)

انا اؤيد فتح قسم لهندسة الاتصالات


----------



## ماجدسلطان (4 ديسمبر 2007)

ياريت والله


----------



## rujlib2004 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

نتمنى ذلك لاننا فعلاً محتاجين لمثل هذا القسم ارجوا فتح قسم الاتصالات


----------



## alikm (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم لطرحك الاقتراح المفيد لجميع مهندسي الاتصالات وللاختصاصات الاخري لما لهذا المجال من توسع في حياتنا المستقبلية .

لذا نرجو من أدارة الموقع ان تسرع بفتح منتدى خاص بهندسة الاتصالات 

م.علي المياحي


----------



## sameh 13 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

وانا كمان اضم صوتى لصوتكم


----------



## مراد الغرياني (8 ديسمبر 2007)

good bay naw


----------



## مراد الغرياني (8 ديسمبر 2007)

b good bay naw


----------



## ma_7oda (8 ديسمبر 2007)

انا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم


----------



## ابوسليم (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*انا كمان منضم اليكم*

انا المهندس ابوسليم 
اضم صوتي اليكم في هذا المنتدى الخاص 
بمهندسي الاتصالات 
مع تحيات المهندس ابوسليم


----------



## المجاهدسبعة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود القيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mish_mish37 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اؤيد الفكرة بشرط ان يتشارك الجميع فى انشاء هذا القسم على مستوى عالى بحيث يحتوى على الكورسات الهامة والكتب التى تمكن المهندسين وخصوصا حديثى التخرج على الوصول الى مستوى جيد وذلك بمساعدة المهندسين ذوى الخبرات حتى تمكنهم من ايجاد فرص جيدة للعمل


----------



## engm_mustafa (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم لطرحك الاقتراح المفيد لجميع مهندسي الاتصالات لما لهذا المجال من توسع في حياتنا المستقبلية .

لذا نرجو من أدارة الموقع ان تسرع بفتح منتدى خاص بهندسة الاتصالات 

mohamed mustafa


----------



## إصرار أبدا (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*علامة بل علامات تعجب*

السلام. لا أدري إذا كان الأخوة قد لاحظوا تاريخ وضع هذا الموضوع و إلي مازالو بيردو عليه أنو قد مضى عليه أكثر من ســـــــــــنـــــــــــــة, لم أبحث بعد إن كان قد لبي الطلب أم لا, لكن لو كان قد لبي لأغلق الموضوع أو قد حذف أصلا, وهنا تطرح عدة تساؤلات .؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟,؟؟,؟,؟,؟,؟؟,؟,؟,؟,؟؟,؟,؟,؟؟,؟,؟؟,؟,؟؟,؟ و ......


----------



## حمادة الشقي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

والله يا ريت وعايزين نبدأ في هذا الموضوع سريعا لأن مجال الإتصالات من أهم وأصعب مجالات الهندسة


----------



## yacine87 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

و أنا أوافقكم الرأي


----------



## إلكترونيكس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

هندسه الاتصالات الكهربيه هى فرع من فروع الالكترونيات 

فكيف تنفصل الاتصالات عن الالكترونيات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو زعيتر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

أنا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم
وشكرا


----------



## km6 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

أضم صوتي الى صوتكم واتمنى من الله فتح هذا القسم من زمان
والله المستعان


----------



## اثير الجزيرة (24 ديسمبر 2007)

ياريت ينفتح هذا القسم لانه موجود في كل مكان وممكن نستفاد منه بشكل كبير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الإخوة
هذه هى المشاركة رقم 415 فى هذا الموضوع
لن تحرك الإدارة ساكنا ما لم تحتوى مشاركاتكم شيئا مفيدا - لا يجوز أن يكون هناك منتدى تحت اى اسم لمجرد انا اؤيد و اضم صوتى
سبق ووضعت موضوع جديد كخطوة أولى فإن كانت هناك مشاركات مجدية ستجد الإدارة داعى لإنشاء منتدى خاص - ما حدث هو أن شاركت الأخت الفاضلة هبة ولم يشارك احد حتى الغى الموضوع بالتقادم و استمر المشاركون فى ضم اصواتهم هنا حيث لا وزن له
الآن وضعت موضوع جديد مثبت باسم ملتقى الاتصالات و نظرا لانى انتمى للإلكترونيات اكثر بدات فى شرح ما اعرف عنه وهى خطوط نقل القدرة ثم ساشرح الهوائيات
ان شئتم اكملوا المسيرة بامور فاعلة ذات جدوى
وان شئتم ضموا اصواتكم حيث لا جدوى و لو وضع اى منكم نفسه موضع الإدارة فى لحظة صدق مع النفس لقال ماذا اضع فى هذا المنتدى؟
هل هناك مشاركات فعلية تستدعى البدء بها؟
اجعلوا الفعل يتكلم - فهو ابلغ من الكلمات !!!
الا هل بلغت - اللهم فأشهد


----------



## asim_e (8 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الجميع يعلم ان قسم هندسة الاتصالات يقبع تحت هندسة الالكترنيات مع هندسة الحاسب الالي في اغلب الجامعات لكن الان الجميع (الجامعات) في صدد تكوين كلية الاتصالات للكم الهايل من الاقسام التي تندرج تحتها في ظل ثورة الاتصالات فكل المجالات الان تعتمد على الاتصالات . اعرف ان الجميع يعرف ما قلت ولكن لكي نعرض ما نريد يجب ان يعرف من بيده الربط ان ما سوف نقدمه انشاء الله سيكون مهما لجميع الاقسام وان تداول المعلومات مفيد دايما 
وارجو الله ان يعيننا على اقناع المسؤليين لانشاء هذا القسم 
والله من وراء القصد 
وفقني الله واياكم


----------



## زيد الحسني (30 مايو 2008)

:77::77::77::77: اخي الكريم هذا المقترح جيد جدا ونرجوا من الاداره الاسراع بفتح منتدى خاص بالاتصالات


----------



## ابوسبع (1 يونيو 2008)

نرجو من الادارة التكرم بفتح منتدى للاتصالات واظم صوتي معكم


----------



## Aladdin_ba (5 يوليو 2008)

اويد هذه الفكرة وبقوة

والله الموفق لما فيه الخير


----------



## napleon (5 يوليو 2008)

أنا اصوت لفتح قسم للرسوم المتحركة


----------



## المهندس كرامة (5 يوليو 2008)

انا اتعجب لماذا لا يوجد هذا القسم في المنتدى


----------



## zibara (6 يوليو 2008)

اصوت مع فكرة فتح قسم خاص بالاتصالات 
على ان نفرق بين قسم الاتصالات وقسم الالكترونيك
وعلى ان تكون المواضيع المطروحة فيه متخصصة بهذا المجال
تقبلوا مروري 
تحياتي


----------



## ymselim (6 يوليو 2008)

متى سيكون هناك قسم خاص بالاتصالات


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (10 يوليو 2008)

ياليتتفتحوا قسم الاتصالات لانه مرتبط بالالكترونيات


----------



## م م ص ع ح (11 يوليو 2008)

أرجوا فتح منتدى للإتصالات 
وأوافق على الفكرة الممتازة
التخصص من أسباب النجاح
مع تحيات
طالب هندسة اتصالات وإلكترونيات


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (11 يوليو 2008)

*تأييد*

:6::6:ياليت يفتحوا قسم الاتصالات واشكرك جداَ على هذه الفكرة:6::6:​


----------



## gaza1000 (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أضم صوتي إلى أصواتكم بالطلب من ادارة المنتديات بفتح منتدى هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات .


----------



## سيدأحمد (12 يوليو 2008)

لابد يا اخى خاصة و ان الاتصالات علم متفرد و هو العلم المتداخل مع معظم علوم المستقبل


----------



## الدولار (15 يوليو 2008)

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته .
فكرة جيدة وجد صائبة اتمنى الاستمرار بنفس الحماس والله المستعان


----------



## فاتح طوالبية (25 يوليو 2008)

انا أصوت لفتح قسم خاص ب Télécommunication


----------



## الراقي سعد (30 يوليو 2008)

اول ما أستغرب عدم وجود قسم هندسة الإتصالات...أقول كلمة كل واحد معاه جوال...صح 
شبكة الإنترنت المستفاد منها حاليا مربوطة بالألياف البصرية...
أكبر الشركات اللي تبلغ مداخيلها المليارات...شركات الإتصالات...حتى على المستوى المحلي و الدولي هنا توسع (الإتصالات السعودية-زين-موبايلي-فودافون-كيوتل....نعرف هذه الأسماء تؤثر بحياتنا اليومية....
الكلمة لكم...زخم هائل من التقنية و الأخبار....يحتاج مواكبة...وتحديث بمشاركة الخبرات...


----------



## alhajji (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اويد بقوه فتح ذالك مع التقدير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة
مرتين اضع موضوع جديد باسم الاتصالات حتى يشارك فيه هؤلاء من يدعوا الاهتمام بفتح الموضوع الجديد وواصلت وضع فيه عن الهوائيات وكنت كمن يؤذن فى مالطة و مازالت المشاركات موجودة
بدلا من التأييد ياليت نقدم شيء مفيد


----------



## jlael (1 يناير 2009)

الله الموفق انا معاكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 يناير 2009)

jlael قال:


> الله الموفق انا معاكم


أخى
هل فى التشجيع أم إضافة بنود فى مواضيع الإتصالات؟؟ والتى لم يشارك فيها أحد منذ شهور؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 يناير 2009)

هذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76547.html
لو رأت الإدارة أن هناك من يهتم ستنشيء قسم لكن مادام هناك عدم تفاعل ومجرد شعارات فلماذا ينشأ قسم ولا يجد من يضع فيه مواضيع؟؟


----------



## احمدابونصر (2 يناير 2009)

*اؤيد واوافق*

:56:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات

انا اؤيد هذه الفكرة واوافق عليها ونرجو الاهتمام من القائمين على تنفيذها



:56::56::56::56:


----------



## eng/osama (4 يناير 2009)

شئ ممتاز اخى محمد الديب ونرجو ذلك


----------



## مهندس حتى النخاع (5 يناير 2009)

على ان هندسة الأتصالات أولا وأخيرا جزء من الهندسة كهربائية لكني أوافق بشدة وأتمنى انه يكون شامل لكل الأتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية


----------



## tele-eng (5 يناير 2009)

*تأييد للفكرة*

الاخوة الكرام الاتصالات الان صارت بؤرة التكنولوجيا ... وهي الان علم قائم ( بذاته)... فمن البديهي ان يكون من اوئل اقسام هذا المنتدي ... 
ولكم شكري و تقديري ...


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (5 يناير 2009)

*انا اصوت لفتح المنتدي الخاص بالاتصالات*


----------



## battare17 (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
انا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم مع العلم ان تخصصي اتصالات


----------



## الفراق صعب (8 يناير 2009)

يا ليت ولله بأسرع وقت ممكن ...


----------



## م/ عاشق (8 يناير 2009)

نتمني ان يكون هناك قسم خاص للاتصالات 
وانا اؤيد


----------



## مليحة محمد مصطفى (12 يناير 2009)

بما أن تخصصى هو هندسة الاتصالات فاني أؤيد الفكرة بشدة وأرجو أن تنفذ بأقرب وقت ممكن
مشكور على المبادرة يا أخي


----------



## NEC (15 يناير 2009)

اتمنى ان يتم تاسيس منتدى خاص بالاتصالات في اقرب وقت ممكن 

هااااااااااااااااااااااااام جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أيمن سعيد (16 يناير 2009)

فكره رائعه 
وانا اؤيدك فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## هشام محمد حامد (17 يناير 2009)

ارجو فتح هذا القسم بسرعة لاني قاربت علي ان انساه


----------



## نوران جمال (18 يناير 2009)

*تاييد*

انا اؤيد هذا الراي لمزيد من التواصل


----------



## Eng.Usif (20 يناير 2009)

*وبالله التوفيق*

نحن مع الفكرة


----------



## abu_zaenab (21 يناير 2009)

انة لمن الرائع ان يكون هنالك قسم للاتصالات ضمن هذا الموقع العملائق الذي انا شخصيا استفدت منة اكثر من اي موقع اخر عسى اللة ان يوفق القائمين علية انه سميع مجيب


----------



## pico (21 يناير 2009)

اؤيد فتح هذاالقسم لجمع كل ما هو جديد


----------



## tahsenyasen (23 يناير 2009)

مبادرة جميلة وممتازة ولكن للاتصلات مجالات عديدة منها الاتصالات اللاسليكة كاجهزة ال vhf و uhf واجهزة الراديو والربيترات واجهزة الارسال اللاسلكى والهوائيات وكذلك الاتصالات السلكية والمايكرويف والشبكات السلكية واللاسلكية


----------



## elsamoal (23 يناير 2009)

فكرة رائعة جدا و نتمنى التنفيذ العاجل ...


----------



## shkoo (24 يناير 2009)

و انا اصوت ايضا


----------



## momin adel (26 يناير 2009)

very good idea


----------



## ود الرشيد (28 يناير 2009)

أتمنى ذلك من الأخوه في الأداره أن يوافقو و أن يكون أكثر تخصصيه في المجال


----------



## ود الرشيد (28 يناير 2009)

أنا أريد أيضا أن يكون هنالك قسم للإتصالات لا كن مين راح يهتم بهذا القسم لا أعتقد أن الإداره عندها مانع في فتح هذا القسم ولا كلامي في حاجه خطأ يا أخواني 
أنا طالب في السنه الرابعه في جامعهة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا في السودان 
وبحاول إني أجمع أكبر معلومات ممكنه عن الإتصالات اللاسلكيه


----------



## احمد الحلفاوى (28 يناير 2009)

فكره جميلة ان يكون هناك قسم الاتصالات .........ولكن الاتصالات لها مجالات كثيره ومتشعبه ارجو ان يتم تغطيتها كلها والله الموفق


----------



## م/أحمد الشعراوي (28 يناير 2009)

فكره حلوه اوي و خصوصا اني لما بكمل بيانات انضمامي للموقع فضلت ادور على قسم الاتصالات في خانه الاقسام لما ملقتوش اتضيقت جدا


----------



## شمس العروبة (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اؤيد اقتراحك بشدة بانشاء منتدى للاتصالات ونرجو من ادارة المنتدى الموافقة فى أسرع وقت وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
والله الموفق


----------



## شمس العروبة (28 يناير 2009)

:12:السلام عليكم اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا لهذا الاقتراح
اؤيد اقتراحك بشدة ونرجو من ادارة الملتقى ان توافق على انشاء منتدى للاتصالات 
وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا:84:


----------



## eng_hala (29 يناير 2009)

اؤيد اقتراحك لانشاء منتدى للاتصالات


----------



## AMusa (30 يناير 2009)

اوافقكم الراي ... نحم بحاجة الى هذا منتدى متخصص بالاتصالات


----------



## سراج ليبي (31 يناير 2009)

انا مع فتح القسم


----------



## hullk3 (2 فبراير 2009)

اولااااااااااا: بحى كل الناس المحترمه اللى موجوده عالموقع وبحيي الراجل اللى اقترح نعمل منتدى للاتصالات
ثانياااااااااا: انا بصراحه مستغرب ازاى موقع كبير كده مفيش عليه منتدى للاتصالات


وانا بقترح ان منتدى الالكترونيات يبقى اسمه الاكترونيات والاتصالات 


اى استفسار ؟ 

mido_asaya2002*********** :1: :28: :86:


----------



## قندس (3 فبراير 2009)

ياريت وبكون شاكر جدا


----------



## تنتان العالمي (4 فبراير 2009)

وانا معكم مع اني ثاني سنة اتصالا ت


----------



## shima_sasho (4 فبراير 2009)

وانا موافقة جدااااا وارجوا من كل مهندسي اتصالات والكترونيات الانضمام
حتي نتحد ونجد فرصة عمل بعد التخرج و
رررررررررجاء الاسراع


----------



## shima_sasho (4 فبراير 2009)

اذا تم الموافقه علي الدعوي رجاء المراسله علي
shima_sasho87***********


----------



## سمير الليل (5 فبراير 2009)

على بركة الله......................


----------



## محمدالديب (25 مارس 2009)

*لماذا الصمت والتجاهل من الادارة ؟ لا أعلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا اود ان اخبر إخوانى فى ادارة هـــــذا الملتقى الرائع اننى قد استفدت كثيرا منة اثناء دراستى النهائية وبعد تخرجى ولكنى رغبت كمهندس اتصالات وإلكترونيات ان يكن لنا كمهندسين عاملين فى مجال الاتصالات ركن يجمعنا سويا نتبادل اقتراحاتنا نستفيد سويا فبادرت بإقتراحى هذا الذى لاقى قبول من الاعضاء ولم تعرة الادارة أيما اهتمام فهل لنا ولو جزء تحت مسمى الاتصالا ت والالكترونيت بدلا من الالكترونيات فقط
رجــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء منكم السادة المشرفين والمديرين الرد 
ولكم جزيل الشـــــــــكر
​


----------



## محمدالديب (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا اود ان اخبر إخوانى فى ادارة هـــــذا الملتقى الرائع اننى قد استفدت كثيرا منة اثناء دراستى النهائية وبعد تخرجى ولكنى رغبت كمهندس اتصالات وإلكترونيات ان يكن لنا كمهندسين عاملين فى مجال الاتصالات ركن يجمعنا سويا نتبادل اقتراحاتنا نستفيد سويا فبادرت بإقتراحى هذا الذى لاقى قبول من الاعضاء ولم تعرة الادارة أيما اهتمام فهل لنا ولو جزء تحت مسمى الاتصالا ت والالكترونيت بدلا من الالكترونيات فقط
رجــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء منكم السادة المشرفين والمديرين الرد 
ولكم جزيل الشـــــــــكر


----------



## محمدالديب (25 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا اود ان اخبر إخوانى فى ادارة هـــــذا الملتقى الرائع اننى قد استفدت كثيرا منة اثناء دراستى النهائية وبعد تخرجى ولكنى رغبت كمهندس اتصالات وإلكترونيات ان يكن لنا كمهندسين عاملين فى مجال الاتصالات ركن يجمعنا سويا نتبادل اقتراحاتنا نستفيد سويا فبادرت بإقتراحى هذا الذى لاقى قبول من الاعضاء ولم تعرة الادارة أيما اهتمام فهل لنا ولو جزء تحت مسمى الاتصالا ت والالكترونيت بدلا من الالكترونيات فقط
رجــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء منكم السادة المشرفين والمديرين الرد 
ولكم جزيل الشـــــــــكر*


----------



## Prince Soft (27 مارس 2009)

*أنا أصوت لفتح قسم الإتصالات*


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتفق معكم على فتح منتدى الاتصالات ليكون أكثر تخصصيه وأسهل في تتبع موضوع في هندسة الاتصالات وشكرا

أخي الفاضل قد لا يكون هناك تجاهل كما تعتقد يمكن تكون متعجل بعض الشيء دعنا نحسن الظن بإخواننا الأفاضل في إدارة المنتدى وخصوصا أنه لم يأتي رد بالرفض

أخوكم طارق بلال


----------



## ice storm (28 مارس 2009)

_سلام عليكم _
_لو سمحتو اريد مساعده عندي بروجكت بس ناقصني احصل_
_على دائره مال_
_ gps reciver_
_وهاذي الدائره نحطها فسياره عشان تستقبل اشارة الgps_
_بليز ساعدوني احصل عليها_
_ولكم جزيل الشكر................_
_ملاذ الطير_​


----------



## asmaahesham (28 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أضم صوتي إلى أصواتكم بالطلب من ادارة المنتديات بفتح منتدى هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات .

ويا ليت من الإخوان يقولون لنا عن بعض الفرص الوظيفية لخريجي هندسة الإتصالات والإلكترونيات و ما هي الفرص الوظيفية المتاحه لهم . 

وشكرا لكم جزيلاً*​


----------



## م/آية الرحمن (30 مارس 2009)

وانا ايضا بنضم معاكو انا في تانية اتصالات وعشان المعلومات والحجات المهمة المخصصة للقسم ده يكون في مكان واحد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 مارس 2009)

مشكلتنا أننا أمة كلام أى نجيد الكلام بدون عمل
مرتين أضع موضوع جديد هنا و أحاول وضع شرح لأشياء تخص الإتصالات و لم يكتب أحد كلمة معى لتثبت أن كل هذا الكلام الجميل الذى تهللون به هنا ينبع من نية صادقة للعمل
هذا رابط للأول
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29970.html
وهذا رابط للثانى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76547.html
لو رأت إدارة المنتدى جدوى من إنشاء قسم للإتصالات و هناك حركة من الزائرين لأقامت منتدى للاتصالات
إن أردتم اللوم، لا تلوموا إدارة المنتدى
و رغم أن هذه ربما ثالث مرة أتحدث عن هذا إلا أن الغالبة تقرأ أول مشاركة ولا تتابع المجريات وتكتب رسالة تأييد للفكرة وشجب لتصرف إدارة المنتدى!!!

العمل -- العمل -- العمل -- العمل -- العمل


----------



## فني اتصالات (22 أبريل 2009)

تشكر اخي ع طرح الموضوع 

وفكرة راح تساعد الكل 

دمت بود


----------



## ICE MAN (23 أبريل 2009)

انا اوافق هذا المقترح وهذا كان المفروض من زمان لكن انا معاكم بالرغم اني من جماعة الميكاترونكس بس بحاول بقدر الاستطاعة ان اعمل معاكم يا اخوان


----------



## Eng doaa he (23 أبريل 2009)

فكرة جيدة​ياريت تكون فى اسرع وقت​


----------



## maged616 (24 أبريل 2009)

*انا اصوت لفتح المنتدي الخاص بالاتصالات*​


----------



## massoud (24 أبريل 2009)

هالنى كثرة الردود وتوقعت ان ارى احد المتحمسين لفتح هذا القسم بالمبادرة بنشر اى موضوع فى مجال الاتصالات 
ولكننى لم ارى الا الموافقة على مثال المجلس سيد قرارة ..........و موافقون


----------



## massoud (24 أبريل 2009)

*نسيت اكبر الخط*
*هالنى كثرة الردود وتوقعت ان ارى احد المتحمسين لفتح هذا القسم بالمبادرة بنشر اى موضوع فى مجال الاتصالات 
ولكننى لم ارى الا الموافقة على مثال المجلس سيد قرارة ..........و موافقون*​


----------



## sameer_om (25 أبريل 2009)

أوافقكم الرأي يا جماعة الخير، وشكرا على هذه الفكرة.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 أبريل 2009)

massoud قال:


> هالنى كثرة الردود وتوقعت ان ارى احد المتحمسين لفتح هذا القسم بالمبادرة بنشر اى موضوع فى مجال الاتصالات
> ولكننى لم ارى الا الموافقة على مثال المجلس سيد قرارة ..........و موافقون



أخى مسعود
رجاء اقرا ردودى هنا و كم مرة احاول تغيير الفكر السلبى لدى امة *الكلام *لدرجة أننى فتحت *موضوعين *للإتصالات و لم يشارك سوى أخت فاضلة و طبعا لم تهتم الإدارة حتى بتثبيت أى الموضوع لعدم إكتراث الناس - كفاهم أن يشجعوا.

للأسف قناعتنا هى أن ينتهى دورنا عند التشجيع والتأييد بالروح والدم ولكننا لا نذكر روح من أو دم من لأنه لا يريد أن يتعب نفسه و لتكن روح الآخرين و مجهودهم


----------



## alaasab3 (25 أبريل 2009)

ارجو ذلك اخي وانا اؤيد الفكره بشده


----------



## هادي ماجد الحبيب (29 أبريل 2009)

الساده متابعي هذا القسم المحترمين انا عضو جديد في المنتدى وفاتني الكثير الكثير بسبب ضروفي كعراقي اعيش في بغداد ...راجيا مد يد العون واخص العون العلمي في مجا ل هندسة الاتصالات وبالذات موضوع تقنية التقسيم الترميزي متعدد الوصول وشكرا لكم................................................
................................................................................................اخوكم المهندس هادي ماجد الحبيب


----------



## هادي ماجد الحبيب (29 أبريل 2009)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..وبعد
لقد ارسلت رساله اوضحت فيها انني بحاجه ماسه من المنتدى الى موضوع يعيش معي هذه الايام وهو موضوع التقسيم الترميزي متعدد الوصول وانا بصدد انجاز بحث بهذا الخصوص لذا سوف ارسل لكم مقدمه بسيطه املا ان نتعاون جميعا في تكملة البحث ولم مني الشكر
اخوكم هادي ماجد الحبيب


----------



## مهندس 1987 (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني اخواتي .أضم صوتي إلى أصواتكم بالطلب من ادارة المنتديات فتح منتدى هندسة الالكترونيك والاتصالات .انتبادل المعلومات حتى لو كانت بسيطة ما رأيكم ؟


----------



## 77kto88 (29 أبريل 2009)

ياريت فكرة جمبلة انا اوايدةا مرفق يعض الكتب


----------



## smart girl (29 أبريل 2009)

انننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننا مؤيدة لك بالللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللتوفيق:d


----------



## mido_faster (30 أبريل 2009)

انا اصوت لفتح هذا القسم.


----------



## mah301 (3 مايو 2009)

1000% معك في هذا الإقتراح المهم والذي نتمنى تطبيقه في أقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 مايو 2009)

فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76547-2.html#post1082303
الأخت تطلب موضوع فى الإتصالات
همتكم يا من تؤيدون 100% و 1000% و 495 مؤيد لإنشاء القسم بلا مشاركات 
لنرى عمل نافع غير التأييد بالروح والدم


----------



## -أصيل- (23 مايو 2009)

يجب وجود منتدى للأتصالات
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2009)

لماذا؟ وماذا فعلم فى الموضوعين الذين وضعتهما عن الإتصالات ؟ هل وضع أحد كلمة واحدة فيها أم أن المبدأ اعملوا وانا هنا فقط للنقد والانتقاد؟؟
تحركوا واثبتوا انه سيكون قسم له تفاعل جاد غير كلنات جوفاء مثل "لابد" و "يجب" و "نؤيد" و "100%"


----------



## Ibn khalid (24 مايو 2009)

فكرة رائعه ونسأل الله أن تصبح واقعا في أقرب وقت ممكن .


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا رح ابدي رأي اللي اتوقع انو راح يكون متشابه مع بعض ردود الاخوان...
حتى الآن لم يتم فتح منتدى للإتصالات مع العلم ان اكبر علم هندسي في اساسه وفي تكوينه وفي التطورات اللي بتم عليه كل يوم وفي كل ساعة ايضا هو علم هندسة الاتصالات مفصولا كليا عن الالكترونيات والكهرباء...
ومع احترامي للإخوة اللي دارسين تخصص كهرباء مع اتصالات او الكترونيات مع اتصالات فهذا لا يكفي على الاطلاق اذا اردت ان تكون مهندس اتصالات بارع وقادر على حل اي مشكلة تواجهك فلا بد من دراسته في منحى خاص لوحده.
وهذا ما درسته بالفعل خلال ايام جامعتي حيث انني دخلت هذا التخصص عن رغبة وخلال ال5 سنوات الدراسية كنت على دراية تامة بجميع امور الاتصالات بكافة المجالات من الارضي الى الساتلايت.... والفضل يعود ان اسم التخصص كان "هندسة الاتصالات فقط" .. واحب ان اقول لكم ان الخمس سنوات لم تكن كافية ايضا فهناك من العلوم بالاتصالات كان لا بد من التعمق فيها بشكل اكبر.... لذلك كيف يتم دمج الالكترونيات مع علم الاتصالات او الكهرباء ايضا...

في تصوري لابد من مراجعة عقولنا ولو للحظة

وارجو الرد على هذا الموضوع من قبل المسؤولين في هذا المنتدى العزيز على قلب الجميع في أ سرع وقت
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2009)

كفراعي الصمود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا رح ابدي رأي اللي اتوقع انو راح يكون متشابه مع بعض ردود الاخوان...
> حتى الآن لم يتم فتح منتدى للإتصالات مع العلم ان اكبر علم هندسي في اساسه وفي تكوينه وفي التطورات اللي بتم عليه كل يوم وفي كل ساعة ايضا هو علم هندسة الاتصالات مفصولا كليا عن الالكترونيات والكهرباء...
> ومع احترامي للإخوة اللي دارسين تخصص كهرباء مع اتصالات او الكترونيات مع اتصالات فهذا لا يكفي على الاطلاق اذا اردت ان تكون مهندس اتصالات بارع وقادر على حل اي مشكلة تواجهك فلا بد من دراسته في منحى خاص لوحده.
> ...



وهل الإتصالات تعنى مجرد تشجيع و تهليل فقط؟
وضعت موضوعين للمساعدة فى بدء نشاط لهذا القسم لكن أخيرا فقط بعض الإخوة الأفاضل بدأوا فى وضع مشاركات ومواضيع قيمة ولهم كل الشكر و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتهم.

لو أنا من الادارة، و طلب 1000 شخص انشاء قسم ما وشارك 100 فى نشاط لقسم أخر أنشئ للمائه لأنهم يعملون أما الألف فمعذرة هؤلاء أهل "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا اتصالات" و لن تتقدم الأمه "بالروح والدم نفديك" لأننا حتى لا نذكر روح من ودم من ولكن الأمم تتقدم بالعمل الصامت


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (24 مايو 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> وهل الإتصالات تعنى مجرد تشجيع و تهليل فقط؟
> وضعت موضوعين للمساعدة فى بدء نشاط لهذا القسم لكن أخيرا فقط بعض الإخوة الأفاضل بدأوا فى وضع مشاركات ومواضيع قيمة ولهم كل الشكر و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتهم.
> 
> لو أنا من الادارة، و طلب 1000 شخص انشاء قسم ما وشارك 100 فى نشاط لقسم أخر أنشئ للمائه لأنهم يعملون أما الألف فمعذرة هؤلاء أهل "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا اتصالات" و لن تتقدم الأمه "بالروح والدم نفديك" لأننا حتى لا نذكر روح من ودم من ولكن الأمم تتقدم بالعمل الصامت


 

يا أخ ماجد أشكرك على الكلمات الرنانة......
لكن شو المانع لو كان عندنا قسم خاص فينا... صدقني الوضع رح يختلف والناس رح تزيد مشاركاتهم والشخص سيأخذ على عاتقه الاهتمام بتخصصه اكثر ...
وبالنسبة للمواضيع اللي كتبتها جزاك الله الف خير وهذا مجهود طيب , لكن برجع وبقول ليش ما تكون هذه المواضيع تحت مظلة "منتدى هندسة الاتصالات"..., اتوقع انو التعامل معها والردود عليها رح تختلف.
يا خوي لا يوجد شيء بالدنيا يمكن يتطور بيوم وليلة..... ربنا عز وجل ما خلق الأرض بيوم واحد.
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مايو 2009)

واضح أن المعنى لم يصل - إطلاقا يا أخى فكناك أناس تعمل لتحقيق هدفها و أناس تكتفى بالتشجيع منتظرة أن يعمل غيرهم


----------



## ولد حسن محمد اسماع (28 مايو 2009)

يلا بينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohtaseb (28 مايو 2009)

مؤيد و بشدة , سير و حنا وراك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 مايو 2009)

يا اهل التشجيع والهتاف هذا طلب منكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136054.html
ساعدوا صاحب هذا السؤال إن كان لديكم شيء بعدالتأييد
هل سيختلف الأمر لو لديكم قسم خاص؟ 
وماذا فعلتم لمن طلب العون مرة سابقة؟؟
انا لا اقول كلمات رنانة - انتم من تقولون كلمات جوفاء 
أنا ادعوكم للعمل وانتم حتى لا تستطيعوا ان تفهموا هذه الحقيقة وتقولوا كلمات رنانة لأن العمل مجهد أما الكلام !!!!!!!
الإتصالات ليست مجالى ولكنى وضعت عنها مشاركات أكثر من مجموع مشاركاتكم باستثناء كلماتكم الرنانة مثل نؤيد ونشجع الخ فهى كلام من باب "فض مجلس" ولا تحسب مشاركات


----------



## عاشق2009 (29 مايو 2009)

صحيح اضم صوتي لصوتكم ان ايضا ضروري ان يكون


----------



## محمدالديب (5 يوليو 2009)

الحل هنا
http://www.tu-ilmenau.de/fakia/fileadmin/template/startIA/ihss/dat/lehre/wi-bs/MK-Introduction.pdf


----------



## محمدالديب (5 يوليو 2009)

برجاء من محمد الديب صاحب الاقتراح أؤيد الأخ ماجد عباس هيا نعمل على ايجاد منتدى لنا ومن هنا نساهم وكبداية هذة مجموعة من الكتب فى مجالنا الرائع
MobCommHandbook
http://www.nd.edu/~mhaenggi/ee598q/b...ndbook_Xun.pdf
Digital Communication for All Students
http://www.adobe.com/education/solut...l_students.pdf
Digital Communication Systems
http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/Webc...munication.pdf


----------



## llwll5 (7 يوليو 2009)

v.goooooooooooooooood


----------



## منار يازجي (7 يوليو 2009)

موافق بششششششششششششششدة


----------



## حب هندسه (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ياريت بجد يبقي في قسم خاص بالاتصالات 

انا اؤيد بشده


----------



## عادل بشير (9 يوليو 2009)

وانا اضم صوتي اليكم وبارك الله في الجميع وزادكم طاعا وتقوى وعلما ينتفع به


----------



## deartito (9 يوليو 2009)

وبعدين يعنى ؟ الموضوع بقاله ييجى 3 سنين ومفيش حاجة اتعملت .. 
هو قسم اتصالات ده قسم ضعيف والا ايه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 يوليو 2009)

لأن السادة الأفاضل لا يشاركوا بردود جادة حيث وضعنا مواضيع تخص الاتصالات و يفضلوا المشاركة فى معرض الكلمة هنا حيث لا يفعلوا أكثر من التأييد و المباركة و التهليل و أحيانا - مثلك - الاحتجاج
لكن العمل الذى يشعر أى مسؤول أن هناك خطوة يجب أن تتخذ - للأسف لا تنفذ
11000 مشاركة تأييد - كلام × كلام - أما هنا
ملتقى الإتصالات: هيا بنا صفر مشاركات و 14 مشاهدة
ملتقى الاتصالات : 24 مشاركة و 958 مشاهدة
وثالثة وضعتها أنا أيضا تقادمت حتى محيت
لهذا لن نتقدم لأن كلامنا الآف المرات أكثر من افعالنا - نريد أن نقول وغيرنا يعمل


----------



## ADEL2009 (10 يوليو 2009)

اوكي جزاك الله خير على هذه الفكرة الجميله


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (10 يوليو 2009)

اؤيد المقترح بحكم اختصاصي
مع تقديري


----------



## اللورد الحضرمي (10 يوليو 2009)

انا معاااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## شمس العروبة (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفكرة الرائعة أؤيد هذه الفكرة بشدة


----------



## sare7e (11 يوليو 2009)

*انا اصوت لفتح المنتدي الخاص بالاتصالات*​


----------



## wshiar (11 يوليو 2009)

اعتذر من تأخيرى لكن وايد هذا طلب شكرا


----------



## علي الكندي (11 يوليو 2009)

أنا أيد الفكرة وبقوة


----------



## eng abu rashed (11 يوليو 2009)

*فكرة لابد من تنفيذها*

اى واحد بيدخل هذا المنتدى وخصوصا مهندسين الاتصالات وانا منهم اول ما ادخل على الموقع بفضل ادور على القسم الخاص بينا فابضطر انى ادخل على قسم الالكترونيات مع ان القسم يشمل ذلك بس التخصص فى الاشياء يعطى الانفراد ارجو من المشرفين الموافقة على هذه الفكره وشكرا المهندس احمد راشد


----------



## م.ابنةالاسلام (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أوافق بشدة على فتح منتدى خاص بمهندسي الاتصالات لاحتياجنا اليه وخصوصا نحن طلبة هندسة الاتصالات الجدد وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## BIBO-BIBO (29 يوليو 2009)

اتمنى ذلك وانا اصوت لذلك
بصراحه انا اشتركت فى المنتدى عشان مواضيع الاتصالات................
مهندس جديد


----------



## dhl (1 أغسطس 2009)

قسم خاص ومسقل ومواضعية كثيرة ومتشعبة وحتي لاتخل في الكهربائيات وتكون مستقلة


----------



## stihah (1 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم
ممتازة الفكره وبسأل كل ما ادخل منتدى القى الاتصالات تحت شعبة الالكترونيات ومن رأى ان الاتصالات منفصلة 
عن الالكترونيات واوسع منها ليه متكونش منفصلة ياريت نشوف منتدى الاتصالات عاجلا


----------



## م. ماجد (2 أغسطس 2009)

انا موافق علي هذة الفكرة


----------



## أكرم النعمان (2 أغسطس 2009)

وبدون أي تردد وكما أرسلت برسالة سابقاً عن فتح منتدى خاص بهندسة الاتصالات اؤيد بفتح هذا القسم
وآرجوا من إدارة الملتقى الهندسي أخذ الأمر بجدية تامة، وإذا كانوا يريدون عدد محدد من الأصوات المؤيده لفتح هذا القسم فالرجاء تحديد العدد...................................................


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أغسطس 2009)

أكرم النعمان قال:


> وبدون أي تردد وكما أرسلت برسالة سابقاً عن فتح منتدى خاص بهندسة الاتصالات اؤيد بفتح هذا القسم
> وآرجوا من إدارة الملتقى الهندسي أخذ الأمر بجدية تامة، وإذا كانوا يريدون عدد محدد من الأصوات المؤيده لفتح هذا القسم فالرجاء تحديد العدد...................................................


هل المسألة أصوات؟ وماذا بعد الأصوات وإنشاء قسم؟ هل سيترك بدون اهتمام كما ترك 2 موضوع هنا تم فتحهم لتحديد نشاط الاتصالات و اعضاؤة وللأسف نشاط محدود لا يذكر مع أصوات لا تعد ولا تحصى


----------



## plazma (3 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة جيدة وانا معك في هذا ليكون لدينا منتدى الاتصالات 
ومشكوووووووووووووووور على الاقتراح


----------



## kodo the genius (4 أغسطس 2009)

I am with that idea and i hope it will be done soon
I cant wait:10: please hurry


----------



## فاتح طوالبية (5 أغسطس 2009)

أخواني أنا من المؤيدين لفتح هذا القسم بحكم أنه تخصصي.


----------



## kaidi (7 أغسطس 2009)

*دعم الاقتراح*

اناتخصصي اتصالات لذلك اؤيد هذا الاقتراح:58:


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (7 أغسطس 2009)

*تحياتي*

بارك الله فيك اخي العزي ز:13: وارجو من الادارة ان تسرع في تلبية الطلب لكي يكون لنا قسم خاص اكثر تخصصية فهو يختلف بشكل كامل عن هندسة الالكترون..........
تحياتي........


----------



## بارتيز (7 أغسطس 2009)

اؤيد فكرتك اخي الكريم


----------



## mqkk (7 أغسطس 2009)

هو المفروض وخاصه أنا بدرس هندسة ict


----------



## mid000soft (8 أغسطس 2009)

أضم صوتي إلى أصواتكم


----------



## o-sam-a (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة انا من قسم الحاسوب .. بس مع ذلك انا اقف مع زملائي واتمنى ان يتم افتتاح هدا القسم ... لكم صوتي
وشكراًً


----------



## أماندا (10 أغسطس 2009)

باربت والله وبسرعه ....انا طالبة بهندسة الاتصالات اخر سيمستر ومحتاره في فكرة مشروعي


----------



## أماندا (10 أغسطس 2009)

اوكي 
يلا وبسررررررررررعه


----------



## msmahmoud (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا اضم صوتي لكم بفتح هذا المنتدي وان شاء الله اكن متواجد فيه بصفه دوريه


----------



## م.أحمد أبوزيد (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا عضو جديد و حقيقة تعجبت عندما لما أجد قسم منفصل لهندسة الإتصالات فما توقعته أن أجد قسماً خاصاً لهندسة الإتصالات تنبثق منه عدة أقسام فرعية متخصصة فهذا المجال كبير جداً و هو أسرع القطاعات الهندسية نموا و تقدما بلا أدنى شك

أؤيد فكرة منتدى الإتصالات


----------



## wtwat2003 (12 أغسطس 2009)

بالتأكيد نطالب بذلك
قسم هندسة الاتصالات


----------



## نونا (13 أغسطس 2009)

أنا موافقة جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا والفكرة تحفة أووووووى


----------



## محمد العجان (13 أغسطس 2009)

نسال الله العلى القدير ان يتم فتح هذا المنتدى


----------



## dokhmisy (13 أغسطس 2009)

*انا اصوت لفتح المنتدي الخاص بالاتصالات*​


----------



## dokhmisy (13 أغسطس 2009)

[email protected] دا ايميلى وممكن اكلمك فى كذا فكرة عن مشاريع التخرج


----------



## ibo (16 أغسطس 2009)

_وانا بكروليوس في هندسة الاتصالات أضم صوتي إلى أصواتكم بالطلب من ادارة المنتديات بفتح منتدى هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات_*.

*


----------



## محمد فوزى شاهين (16 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة جيدة جدا نفذوها وربنا معانا كلنا


----------



## mido_faster (23 أغسطس 2009)

فكره جميله جدااا لفتح هذا القسم


----------



## amira1111 (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فى مثل هذه الافكار التى تعمق تبادل المعلومات بين المهتمين بنفس الموضوع


----------



## مبتداء هندسة (5 مارس 2011)

صوتي معكم وبالتوفيق


----------



## gary (8 مارس 2011)

ياريت


----------



## eng.islam.mh (10 مارس 2011)

انا معك في الفكرة دي


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (21 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مع الفكرة اشكركم على الاهتمام


----------



## صفيان 12 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مؤيييييييييييييييييييييد للفكرة


----------



## mahmoud awd (26 أكتوبر 2011)

i am argreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## وهران الاسلام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله كل هذه ردود طيب وين العلم ؟؟


----------



## super_eng7269 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

وانا اصوت لفتح قسم الاتصالات


----------

